# سؤال يطرح نفسه



## juggle (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*# ............ #*
 المسيح هو اله العبادوخالقهم وبارئهم ورازقهم وامرهم وناهيهم ومدبرهم في جميع احوالهم وحافظهم الى منتهى اجالهم

*# ............ #*
 اليهود عدوا عليه فاخذوه قهرا وسحبوه قسرا 
*# ............ #*
وانما دل عليه بعض اصحابه فلما ظفروا به اهانوه ثم جعلو على راسه اكليلا من الشوك
ثم رفعوه على ..... ضمانا واستسقى ماء فسقي خلا هوانا ثم ترك حتى 
*# ............ #*
ولم يكفن حتى تصدق عليه بالكفن غريب وبقيه برهة تحت التراب تبكيه الاحبه و الاتراب 

*# ............ #*
 من الذي كان من الذي كان يقوم برزق الانعام والانام في تلك 
*# ............ #*

*تم تحرير كل كلمة خارج المفهوم المسيحي *

*المشرف *


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، حال تجسده ، كان الانسان يسوع المسيح ممتليء الى كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا (كولوسي 2: 9) ولكن الناسوت لم يغير اللاهوت ولم يحده لا زمانا ولا مكانا ، فاللاهوت غير المحدود زمانيا ومكانيا ، اعظم واكبر من ان يحده التجسد .

مثال صغير مع الفارق في التشبيه ولكني فقط اضعه لكي ابين لك ان حتى بالامور المادية الاجابة منطقية .

اذا وضعت كوبا فارغا على الطاولة ، فان هذا الكوب ممتليء الى كل ملئه بالهواء الموجود في الغرفة او ما يحيط الغرفة ، ولكن الهواء نفسه لم يحده الكوب . 

اذا الكوب ممتلء الى كل ملئه بالهواء ومع هذا فان الهواء يظل ايضا يملأ الغرفة وما يحيط بها . فهل اذا قلنا ان الكوب ليس فارغا ولكن به نفس الهواء الموجود في الغرفة ، فهل معنى هذا ان الهواء الموجود في الغرفة تم تحديده بالهواء الموجود في الكوب ؟

هل فهمت الرد ام ليس بعد ؟؟؟


----------



## juggle (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي انا لم اضع اي كلمه خارج المفهوم المسيحي ومع ذلك تم حذفها لا مشكله

اخي New Man
ما قلته واضح كل الوضوح ليس فيه شيئ
لكن هو عباره عن فلسفه وليست اجابه على السؤال المطروح

من الذي كان يرزق الانام والانعام؟

اريد الاجابه على هذا السؤال اذا تكرمتم لاكمل اسئلتي واصل الى نتيجه مقنعه فقط لا غير


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

juggle قال:


> اخي انا لم اضع اي كلمه خارج المفهوم المسيحي ومع ذلك تم حذفها لا مشكله
> 
> اخي new man
> ما قلته واضح كل الوضوح ليس فيه شيئ
> ...


 

رغم اني اجبتك عن سؤالك 

لكن لامانع من التكرار ...

الله هو الذي يرزق الانام والانعام ، والله هو الذي اخذا صورة الناس 
ولان الله غير محدود ، وليس له مثيل ولا شبيه ، فهو القادر على ان يكون في صورة الناس ومع هذا يكون ايضا مالئا للكون كله ..

هل لديك شك في قدرة الله على كل شيء ؟؟؟


----------



## juggle (15 سبتمبر 2009)

لكنك تقول بان الله يستطيع ان يصبح انسانا لانه قادر على كل شيئ انا اقول انه لايستطيع ذلك لكن هل يعني ذلك اني احد من قدرت الله 

اتحدى اي انسان ان يبرهن ان الله يستطيع ان يخلق اله اخر فالله غير مخلوق ويستطيع ان يخلق اله غير مخلوق
وهو ازلي ويستطيع ان يخلق اله اخر في الازليه اين؟ وكيف؟

فبمجرد اين يخلق شخص اخر يصبح هذا مخلوقا وهذا يعني ان الله لا يستطيع ان يخلق بليس ما هو غير مخلوق هذا حكم المنطق السليم
الله لايقدر ان يخلق اله اخر
ايقدر ان يخلق ابا اخر فيكون هناك ابوان ثم يخلق دسته من الاباء

اذا الهنادكه اسلم منطقا فهم يؤمنون بملايين الاله كل احد اله وكل شيء اله انهم ارجح عقلا
لماذا لا تحتكمون للمنطق حين تستفتون شخصا واحدا لماذا لايكون هناك اله اكثر وابناء حقيقيون اكثر

الله لا يستطيع ان يخرجني من ملكوته فهل هناك مكان خارج ملكوته يطردني اليه هل تتخيلون ذلك اين يذهب بي

نعم انه يستطيع ان يمحقني ولا يستطيع ان يخرجني من ملكوته

لكن هذا لا يعني انه محدود القدره فهو القادر على كل شيء السماوات والارض كلها ملكه وكل شيء في كل مكان كل ما تتصور وما عداه فاين يذهب بي
اذا الله تعالى قادر ان يفعل كل شيء لكنه لايفعل الا اشياء ربانيه انه لا يعبث

انا لا اتوقع انكم في هذا النادي تعبثون او صممتموه للتسليه وانا لم ادخل هنا لاعبث اشخاص يبذلون وقتهم وجهدم على هذا المنتدى ليعبثوا كلا

لا اتوقع ولا احد يتوقع اننا هنا للعب والعبث

والله هكذا لا يصنع الا اشياء ربانيه
يسوع يقول باصبع الله اخرج الشياطين وبروح الله اخرج الشياطين ويستطيع ان يغفر الخطايا اسأله من اين له ذلك

انه يقول دفع الي كل سلطان انه ليس سلطانه ولكن الاب السماوي هو الذي اعطاه اياه فقد اعطاه سلطان ابراء الاكمه والابرص واحياء الموتى وقتل الالفي خنزير وتيبيس شجرة التين واسكات العاصفه من اين جاء بذلك من الله

اذا المجد لله وقال يسوع المجد لله الذي اعطى هذا السلطان للناس


----------



## Strident (15 سبتمبر 2009)

juggle قال:


> *# ............ #*
> المسيح هو اله العبادوخالقهم وبارئهم ورازقهم وامرهم وناهيهم ومدبرهم في جميع احوالهم وحافظهم الى منتهى اجالهم
> 
> *# ............ #*
> ...




17 لهذا يحبني الآب لاني اضع نفسي لآخذها ايضا .
18 ليس احد يأخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي .لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان آخذها ايضا .هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي .
(يو 10: 17-18)


"الآن نفسي قد اضطربت .وماذا اقول .ايها الآب نجني من هذه الساعة .ولكن لاجل هذا أتيت الى هذه الساعة." (يو 12: 27)

"لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم، حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو 3: 16)



و الكثير من الآيات الأخرى...


إذن ليس قسراً!


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

juggle قال:


> لكنك تقول بان الله يستطيع ان يصبح انسانا لانه قادر على كل شيئ انا اقول انه لايستطيع ذلك لكن هل يعني ذلك اني احد من قدرت الله
> 
> اتحدى اي انسان ان يبرهن ان الله يستطيع ان يخلق اله اخر فالله غير مخلوق ويستطيع ان يخلق اله غير مخلوق
> وهو ازلي ويستطيع ان يخلق اله اخر في الازليه اين؟ وكيف؟


 

كلام جميل 

اذا تعال نتناقش بنفس المنطق الذي تفضلت انت بوضعه 

اولا : هل الله قادر على كل شيء 
الاجابة بالتأكيد نعم 

ثانيا: هل الله قادر على خلق آله آخر ، او قادر على الكذب مثلا ؟؟؟
الاجابة ، نعم هو قادر ، ولكنه لا يفعل لان هذا يتعارض مع ارادته 

ثالثا : اذا هناك قدرة الله وارادته التي تخبرنا عن ما يفعله الله او لا يفعله .

هل ارادة الله التجسد ؟؟

دعني اعطيك بعض الاجابات الاسلامية ، وقل لي هل تعترض عليها ؟؟؟


ارادة الله هي التجسد ، ولا يتعارض هذا مع قدرته او ارادته .
واليك الادلة 

(1) ارسل الله الملاك الى مريم وتمثل لها في صورة بشرا سويا 
هل فعل ذلك الملاك بقدرته وارادته ام قدرة وارادة الله ؟؟

الاجابة : قدرة وارادة الله 

(2) هل يأمر الله بالخبائث والمعاصي وما يتعارض مع ارادته ؟؟

الاجابة : لا بالطبع 

(3) اذا فامر الله للملاك ان يتمثل في صورة بشرا سويا لا يعني ان هذا الامر خارج ارادة الله .

الاجابة : لا ليس خارج ارادة الله 

(4) في حادثة موسى : تجلى الله للجبل ، اي ظهر له بصورة يستطيع الجبل ان يميز فيها الله الخالق اليس هذا صحيحا ؟؟؟

الاجابة : .... 

(5) اذا كان الله تجلي للجبل ، فهذا معناه ان الله ليس لديه مانع في ان يظهر لمخلوقاته ؟؟
من هو الارقي في مخلوقات الله ، الجبل ام الانسان ؟؟؟

الاجابة : ....

(6) تكلم الله مع موسى وسمعه موسى كما يسمع صوت البشر 
هذا معناه ان الله جعل صوته مثل صوت البشر ، في صيغة اخرى 
تجسد صوت الله في صوت البشر ليسمعه موسى ... 



كل هذه ادلة اسلامية على ان الله قادر ويريد التجسد والظهور للناس 
السؤال الان ، اذا اراد الله ان يظهر للناس فاي صورة يظهر لهم فيها ؟؟؟

صورة الحجر ، ام صورة الشجر ، ام صورة البشر ؟؟؟

اعتقد انك سوف توافق على الاقل في ان البشر هم اعلى مراتب خلق الله 
فاذا اراد الله ان يظهر للناس فلا بد وان يظهر في صورة الناس ....

مما سبق ، فان ارادة الله وقدرته لا تتعارض في الظهور في صورة الناس 
ولا يقاس هذا بان الله قادر على خلق اله آخر ولكنه لا يفعل ، او قادر على الكذب ولكنه لا يفعل 
لاننا اثبتنا ان الله فعل وامر اولا الملاك ان يظهر في صورة الناس لمريم ، والله ظهر في صورة مرئية للجبل ، واخيرا فان الله ظهر للبشر مع موسى في حديثه معه ، ومع اشخاص آخرين في العهد القديم ، تطول القائمة لذكرهم هنا ....

ما رأيك الان ؟؟؟


----------



## juggle (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم

الكلام الذي قلته لا اعتراض عليه إلا في ان  يتشكل الله على هيئة انسان فهذا فحال
المذا؟؟؟
لان الله لا يصنع الا ماهو عمل رباني
لا نستطيع ان نقارن ملاك مخلوق من قبل الله تعالى مع الله
لانستطيع مقارنة الله العظيم الخالق البارئ الجبار العلي مع اي مخلوق من خلقه فهو ليس كمثله شيئ

عندما تجلى الله للجبل ماذا حدث للجبل؟

لقد تصدع ونهار لقد سحق انصهر
الم يحدث هذا

قال الله لموسى عليه السلام اذا تحمل وستطاع الجبل ان يراني فسوف اجعلك تراني
لكن ماذا حدث للجبل!!

لو ان الله تشكل على هيئة جبل لما حدث للجبل ما حدث اليس كذلك

فكيف بانسان ان يرى الله جهرت ويبقى على حاله


اخي هل استطيع ان اكمل سؤالي الاساسي المطروح

لان المشرف قد حذف النصف الاخر من السؤال فاصبح السؤال ناقص وغير متكامل
لو اني كتب شيئ خارج المسيحيه يستطيع ان يحذفه ولكن كتب سؤال ولا يوجد به اي مس بالمسيحيه وقام بحذف نصفه

هل استطيع ان اكمل السؤال اذا لم يكن هناك اي ازعاج او تثاقل عليكم


----------



## Kiril (16 سبتمبر 2009)

> الكلام الذي قلته لا اعتراض عليه إلا في ان يتشكل الله على هيئة انسان فهذا فحال
> المذا؟؟؟
> لان الله لا يصنع الا ماهو عمل رباني


اليس الانسان مخلوق رباني؟
اذا نجار صنع كرسي الا يستطيع الجلوس عليه
انت تحد قدرة الله بانه لا يستطيع ان يتجسد في صورة انسان
و اتفضل لو عندك اسئلة اكثر عن الموضوع


----------



## Strident (16 سبتمبر 2009)

أكمل سؤالك يا سيدي...

أما عن التجسد...

مثال بسيط جداً...

يستطيع الملك أن يتنكر في شكل مواطن عادي (و حدث فعلاً قريباً من ملك الأردن) و لا يعرفه أحد أنه الملك...

لكن لو جاء أي مواطن و أقام نفسه ملكاً، يأتي الملك الحقيقي و يعاقبه... أليس كذلك؟


هل تنكر يا عزيزي أن الله فادر على كل شيء؟
هل الله ليس قادر على أن يأتي على جبل و يجعله لا يتصدع؟!

بل هل معنى ان الأأرض لم تختف أن مجد الله ليس كافياً لتتصدع و تتدمر كلها؟

إن تصدع جبل او أي علامة هي فقط لشعور الإنسان بمهابته....
إنما بالتأكيد الله يستطيع الظهور في شكل إنسان إن أراد، و ألا يرى إنسان كل مجده لأنه لا يستطيع ان يحتمل رؤية كمال بهائه و مجده!


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2009)

نحن نؤمن إن الله غير محدود و لا يحده شئ, لا كتلة و لا جسد
تجسد الله في جسد المسيح لا يعني إنه تقوقع في هذا الجسد و لا يعني إنه موجود في هذا الجسد و بعيد عن إدارته للكون و ما فيه, لإن الله أعظم من أن يُشغل بفعل ما عن فعل آخر.

نؤمن إن الله تجسد و هذا لا ينافي قداسته و عظمته, عجبك تفهم أهلاً و سهلاً, ما عجبك أنت حر لكن ليس من حقك أن تُغلط هذا الإيمان


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 سبتمبر 2009)

juggle قال:


> اخي الكريم





juggle قال:


> الكلام الذي قلته لا اعتراض عليه إلا في ان يتشكل الله على هيئة انسان فهذا فحال
> المذا؟؟؟
> لان الله لا يصنع الا ماهو عمل رباني
> لا نستطيع ان نقارن ملاك مخلوق من قبل الله تعالى مع الله
> ...




الاخ الفاضل 

شكرا لك على اجابتك فقد حققت تقدما ملحوظا ، 
لانك كنت تقول ان الله لا يستطيع الظهور لخلائقه ، والان وصلنا الى نتيجة مفادها 

اولا: الله امر الملاك بأن يظهر في صورة الناس ، وهذا معناه ان الله لا يأمر بالخبائث ولا بالشرور ، فنستنج ان الله ليس لديه مانع من الظهور في صورة الناس .

ثانيا: الله تجلي للجبل ( اي ظهر في صورة يستطيع الجبل ان يدركها ) طبعا انت لست جبلا لكي تقول ان الله اذا تجلي في صورة الجبل فان الجبل لن يتصدع ، لان الجبل لا يرى .
اذا ظهر الله للجبل في صورة لا نعلمها ولكن الجبل ادرك ان الخالق تجلى له او ظهر له . 
وبغض النظر عن ما حدث للجبل ، هل تنكر ان الله ظهر للجبل ؟؟؟

ثالثا: عندما تكلم الله مع موسى ، سمع موسى صوته مثلما يسمع اي صوت بشري ، وهذا نستطيع ان نقول عنه انه ( تجلي او ظهور جزئي ) اي ان صوت الله اتخذ صورة صوت الناس ، فسمعه موسى .

هل اتفقنا عند هذا الحد ؟؟؟ 
ارجو ان تجيب على ما اقوله بالاتفاق او عدم الاتفاق ، وسوف استكمل بعد اجابتك الكريمة .

تحياتي


----------



## juggle (17 سبتمبر 2009)

قبل ان اقول اي شيئ اتمنى ان تقبلني كصديق

نعم اقول ان الله قد تجلى للجبل
لقد قمت باختصار الكلام لأني اعرف انكم تعلمون المنظور الاسلامي من هذه النقطه ( الله جل جلاله و موسى عليه السلام والجبل ) فلم اشرح بتفصيل

تجلى الله للجبل وكان ان الله قد ظهر منه نور وجهه فقط فنهار وسحق الجبل وخر موسى عليه السلام مغشيا عليه مما حدث

اقرأ جميع التفاسير الاسلاميه عن قصة موسى عليه السلام وسوف ترى جميع التفاسير من هذا المنظور والشرح

لكن اقول لك بصدق ان كيفية سماع صوت الله من قبل النبياء لا املك ادنى فكره عنها الان ولا يوجد لدي سوى ما قلته انت


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 سبتمبر 2009)

juggle قال:


> قبل ان اقول اي شيئ اتمنى ان تقبلني كصديق
> 
> نعم اقول ان الله قد تجلى للجبل
> لقد قمت باختصار الكلام لأني اعرف انكم تعلمون المنظور الاسلامي من هذه النقطه ( الله جل جلاله و موسى عليه السلام والجبل ) فلم اشرح بتفصيل
> ...


 

يسعدني قبول صداقتك

ولكن اسمح لي ان اسألك :

بغض النظر عن ما حدث للجبل ، اليس تجلي الله للجبل معناه ظهور الله للجبل .


----------



## أَمَة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جئت يا أخي بسؤالك الأول مرددا كلام الشيوخ الذي تلوكه كل المواقع الإسلامية ويردده احباؤنا المسلمون في المواقع المسيحية لإثبات خطأ العقيدة المسيحية. لقد سمعنا الكثير من: *من الذي كان يقوم برزق الانعام والانام في تلك الفترة... ومن الذي كان يدير الكون وهو في القبر... وكيف الله يأكل ويشرب ويتبرز ووو... *الى غيرها من الأسئلة التي تدل لا على *جهل تام بالمسيحية فقط بل بمفهوم خاطئ عن الله*. الله في الإسلام فكرة كما هو تخيلها. أم في المسيحية فالله قد ظهر لنا بشخص السيد المسيح من دون أنعدام وجوده الإلهي الرباني المدبر الكون والمعطي الحياة للإنسان والنبات والحيوان وكل نفس حية. 

لقد تعودنا على ترديد المسلمين لأقوال الشيوخ وتكريرها ولكن هذا لا يمنعنا من الشعور بالأسى نحو المسلمين لأن في هذا الأمر دلالة على أن دماغهم قد غسلت لكي لا يفكروا سوى في اذنيهم. كما انه يقلقنا لخوفنا على خلاصهم محبة بهم.


بعد أن رد عليك الإخ المبارك نيومان بمثل الهواء والكوب أجبته بأن ما قاله واضح كل الوضوح ولكنه عباره عن فلسفه وليست اجابه على السؤال المطروح. 


لا أرى اين الفلسفة في الرد. هل ما قاله كان نظرية أم واقع؟ *هو بكل تأكيد واقع وحقيقة وليس فلسفة*.

فالهواء يملأ كل شئ وهو في كل شئ ومع ذلك لا يحد وجوده أو إنتشاره شئ. لا يمكنك أن ترى أو تلمس جوهره. كما أنك لا تستطيع أن تحده كله *في مكان واحد فقط* من العالم. ولو افترضنا (نظريا فقط) أنك تستطيع أن تحده في مكان واحد فقط من العالم لحكمت على بقية العالم بالموت لأن لا حياة بدون الهواء.

فإذا كان الهواء غير محدود هكذا لأن طبيعته هكذا، فما بالك بالله الذي خلقه!!! فكر قليلا....

لقد رميت بالرد بعرض الحائط وجئت بعد ذلك بلائحة من الإفتراضات ونقل من مواقع اسلامية (سأكول لك ماذا أعني في آخر ردي) . الله يا عزيزي لا يخضع لموازين بشرية ولا لإفتراضات ضيقة الأفق، بل الإنسان هو من يخضع لقوانين الله، والله عندما يرى تواضعه يوسع عقله المحدود الذي لا يستطيع احتواء الله غير المحدود. 

دعني ارد على تلك الأسئلة الإفتراضية.




juggle قال:


> لكنك تقول بان الله يستطيع ان يصبح انسانا لانه قادر على كل شيئ انا اقول انه لايستطيع ذلك لكن هل يعني ذلك اني احد من قدرت الله


 
*نعم *لقد حدت من قدرة الله. يمكنك أن تقول لصديقك أو عنه أنه لا يستطيع عمل شيء ما، ولكنك من انت لتقول عن الله انه لا يستطيع!!!



juggle قال:


> اتحدى اي انسان ان يبرهن ان الله يستطيع ان يخلق اله اخر فالله غير مخلوق ويستطيع ان يخلق اله غير مخلوق
> وهو ازلي ويستطيع ان يخلق اله اخر في الازليه اين؟ وكيف؟


 
التحدي هنا يا أخي غير وارد لأن *لا الكتاب المقدس ولا المسيحيون* قالوا أن الله خلق الها آخرا. دع حماسك جانبا وفكر معنا على نفس المستوى لكي يكون الحوار فعالا، وأرجوك أن تتوقف من فضلك عن استعمال كلمات "الله يستطيع" و "الله لا يستطيع" - "الله يقدر" و "الله لا يقدر" لأنها لا تليق بقدسية الله ولا بعظمته أو بقدرته وبطبيعته، وهو الذي لا مثله شيئ.




juggle قال:


> فبمجرد اين يخلق شخص اخر يصبح هذا مخلوقا


 
لو كنت تقصد أن الله خلق السيد المسيح فأنت على خطأ في فهم التجسد. السيد المسيح *لم يُخْلَقْ* *بل* *وُلِدَ* من عذراء *بدون زرع رجل. *فهو أزلي كأزلية الله لأنه كلمة الله. لماذا خصه القرآن بأنه كلمة الله وروح منه من دون غيره من الذين يعتبرهم القرآن أنبياء؟ سؤالي هو للتأمل والتفكير فقط وأرجو ألا ترد عليه في هذا الموضوع لعدم التشتيت.



juggle قال:


> وهذا يعني ان الله لا يستطيع ان يخلق بليس ما هو غير مخلوق هذا حكم المنطق السليم


 
لم افهم اي منطق سليم هذا الذي تتكلم عنه لأن الجملة التي كتبتها تبدو لي ناقصة شيئا.



juggle قال:


> الله لايقدر ان يخلق اله اخر


 
الله موجود وغير مخلوق، ويبقى الله الله ويبقى المخلوق مخلوقا. أكرر، لم يقل أحد أن الله خلق الها آخرا.



juggle قال:


> ايقدر ان يخلق ابا اخر فيكون هناك ابوان ثم يخلق دسته من الاباء


أسمح لي... تخبط فكري وهراء في الكلام.



juggle قال:


> اذا الهنادكه اسلم منطقا فهم يؤمنون بملايين الاله كل احد اله وكل شيء اله انهم ارجح عقلا
> لماذا لا تحتكمون للمنطق حين تستفتون شخصا واحدا لماذا لايكون هناك اله اكثر وابناء حقيقيون اكثر


 
أكرر، تخبط فكري وهراء في الكلام.



juggle قال:


> الله *لا يستطيع* ان يخرجني من *ملكوته* فهل هناك مكان خارج ملكوته يطردني اليه هل تتخيلون ذلك اين يذهب بي
> 
> نعم انه يستطيع ان يمحقني *ولا يستطيع ان يخرجني من ملكوته*
> 
> لكن هذا لا يعني انه محدود القدره فهو القادر على كل شيء السماوات والارض كلها *ملكه* وكل شيء في كل مكان كل ما تتصور وما عداه فاين يذهب بي


 
عزيزي... لقد التبست عليك معاني المفردات. لا بأس فهي اصطلاحات مسيحية والمحبة توجب علينا التوضيح. 

*الملكوت *ليس* الملك*. 

*الملك هو ما يُمْتَلَك*. وكل مُلك زائل والى الزوال حتى السماء والأرض لأنها مخلوقة. والسيد المسيح -الله الظاهر في الجسد- قال: اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ. 

*أما الملكوت* فهو الحياة مع الله الأزلي الأبدي والسرمدي. و*الملكوت* ليس مكانا مخلوقا ولا محدودا وليس كمثله شيئ لكي يعرف عليه بلغة البشر. وقد قال عنه الكتاب المقدس: 

كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 بَلْ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَا لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ أُذُنٌ وَلَمْ يَخْطُرْ عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ: مَا أَعَدَّهُ اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ». 

فالملكوت إذن يا عزيزي غير الملك ولذلك فهو ليس لكل البشر بل للذين عملوا بما علًّم وأوصى به السيد المسيح. وقولك أن الله *لا* *يستطيع *أن يخرجك من ملكوته هو قول خاطئ. 

عندما تكلم السيد المسيح عن الملكوت تكلم عنه بأمثال كثيرة ليقربه من فهم الإنسان. ومن بين هذه الأمثال كان مثل الزارع الذي قال السيد المسيح في تفسير جزء منه:

متى الأصحاح 13 العدد 19 كُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كَلِمَةَ الْمَلَكُوتِ وَلاَ يَفْهَمُ فَيَأْتِي الشِّرِّيرُ وَيَخْطَفُ مَا قَدْ زُرِعَ فِي قَلْبِهِ. هَذَا هُوَ الْمَزْرُوعُ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ. 

والسيد المسيح يتكلم في هذه الآية عن نفسه لأنه هو من و جاء ليخلص البشر وهو من كلمهم عن الملكوت. ويا ليتك تقرأ هذا الرابط الذي يعطيك فكرة أكثر عن الملكوت بأمثال السيد المسيح. جرب لن تخسر شيئا.

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/13



juggle قال:


> اذا الله تعالى قادر ان يفعل كل شيء لكنه لايفعل الا اشياء ربانيه انه لا يعبث


 
معك كل الحق. الله لا يعبث لأن العبث ليس من طبيعته بشئ. الشيطان هو يعبث بنا ليبعدنا عن معرفة الله المعرفة الحقيقية لكي يهلكنا الآن وفي الآخرة.



juggle قال:


> انا لا اتوقع انكم في هذا النادي تعبثون او صممتموه للتسليه وانا لم ادخل هنا لاعبث اشخاص يبذلون وقتهم وجهدم على هذا المنتدى ليعبثوا كلا
> 
> لا اتوقع ولا احد يتوقع اننا هنا للعب والعبث


 
كلام جميل جدا وحسن أيضا انك هنا ليس للعب ولا للعبث. ليكن وجودك هنا بركة لك وخلاص أبدي في معرفة الحق.



juggle قال:


> والله هكذا لا يصنع الا اشياء ربانيه
> يسوع يقول باصبع الله اخرج الشياطين وبروح الله اخرج الشياطين ويستطيع ان يغفر الخطايا اسأله من اين له ذلك


 
ما تعريفك لمعنى رباني؟ كل عمل يعمله الله هو رباني كما أن كل عمل يعمله البشر هو بشري وكذلك كل عمل يعمل الشيطان هو شيطاني.

إذن، عمل الله في تجسد كلمته بشخص السيد المسيح عمل رباني. 



juggle قال:


> انه يقول دفع الي كل سلطان انه ليس سلطانه ولكن الاب السماوي هو الذي اعطاه اياه فقد اعطاه سلطان ابراء الاكمه والابرص واحياء الموتى وقتل الالفي خنزير وتيبيس شجرة التين واسكات العاصفه من اين جاء بذلك من الله


 
سؤالك غير محدد. هل انت تقول أن سلطان السيد المسيح من الله لكي تنفي الوهيته، أم أنك تسأل من أين جاء بذلك من الله؟



juggle قال:


> اذا المجد لله وقال يسوع المجد لله الذي اعطى هذا السلطان للناس


 
إقتباسك خطأ لأنك قرأته في مواقع إسلامية، وهذا ما قصدته أعلاه. لقد كتبت في محرك جوجل "*أعطى هذا السلطان للناس* " وفؤجئت بكثرة المواقع الإسلامية التي تبتر وتقطع وتفرق وتجمع الجُمل والكلام على مزاجها لكي تدلس وتضلل الباحثين عن الحق. 

اليك النص الصحيح لترى أن السيد المسيح لم يقل هذا بل أن الجموع هم من مجدوا الله عندما شاهدوه يشفي المخلع وسمعوه يتكلم عن سلطته على مغفرة الخطايا.

متى الأصحاح 9 

2 وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحاً عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 
3 وَإِذَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَدْ قَالُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «هَذَا يُجَدِّفُ!» 
4 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ فَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟ 
5 أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ أَنْ يُقَالَ: مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَامْشِ؟ 
6 وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لاِبْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا» - حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!» 
7 فَقَامَ وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ. 
8 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجُمُوعُ تَعَجَّبُوا وَمَجَّدُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَعْطَى النَّاسَ سُلْطَاناً مِثْلَ هَذَا. 

"إبن الإنسان" هو لقب من القاب السيد المسيح والجمع لم يكن يعرف بعد من هو السيد المسيح ولكنهم مجدوا الله في عمل الشفاء المعجزي الذي قام به.

*وما تجسد الله إلا لخلاصنا ولتمجيد اسمه.*

فكر يا عزيزي لنفسك وليس من خلال ما تقرأ. لن تفهم الإلهيات وانت متمسك بالظلمات. 
ادخل مخدعك واغلق عليك بابك وتواضع امام الله واسكب أمامه قلبك واعترف له بخطاياك وضعفك واطلب منه بكل حرارة أن يظهر لك الحق وسوف يظهره لك وعندئذ تعرف الحق والحق سيحررك.

سلام المسيح لك ونعمة


----------



## juggle (18 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخت الفاضله
اولا:
لم اكرر كلام الشيوخ ولا اتطلع عليهم في التفسيرات التي يقدموها عن دينكم لانه بشكل او بآخر سيظهرونه كله عيوب لن يزينوه لانه ليس دينهم وانتم كذلك لن تزينو الدين الاسلامي وتجملوه عند الحديث عنه
اعتقد انه لا اعتراض على هذا

ثانيا:
قرأت الكتاب المقدس اربع مرات خلا الست شهور الماضيه كنت اوفر له ما يقارب 15 ساعه يوميا
ليس هذا مجال الحديث

ثالثا:
لانقارن الله جل وعلا باي شيئ من مخلوقاته لانه غير قابل للمقارنه بها فهو ليس كمثله شيئ وهذا ايضا في كتابكم ليس  الله كأي مخلوق
هل هذا صحيح

رابعا:
انا لم اتعمق بها لكن
لا تستطيعي ان تقارني الله بالهواء لان الهواء محصور كيف

الهواء لايوجد في الفضاء ولا يوجد على الكثير الكثير من الكواكب ولا يوجد خارج غلاف الارض
سوف تقولي لي اذا الله في كل مكان ليس كمثل الهواء بل اعظم اقول نعم
الله في كل مكان من حيث انه السميع البصير العليم وهكذا ان الله على عرشه لا يحتاج ان ينزل الى الارض ليكون في كل مكان من الارض  او يبسط نفسه حتى يملأ الكون ويكون في كل مكان من الكون لا اعارض في شيئ.....

خامسا:
عندما وضعت الاسئله لم اقصد ان احد من قدرت الله وقلت ان الله لا يعمل الا اعمال (ربانيه)
اقصد انها اعمال تليق بجلاته وعظمته
عندما يساعد انسان انسان آخر محتاج للمساعده نقول انه عمل انساني ولله المثل الاعلى
فلذلك فالله يعمل اعمال ربانيه تليق بالله فالله القادر على كل شيئ
لانسان لا يستطيع ان يخلق لان هذا عمل وصنع الله
السؤال الثاني والخامس و السادس السابع (هم يعبدون كل شيئ وكل شيئ عندهم اله) وضعته الابرهن على ان الله لايعمل الا اعمال ربانيه
السؤال الثالث نستطيع ان نقوم بمناقشته لا حقا لانه يخرجنا عن الموضوع اكثر و هو ايضا مهم جدا بالنسبه الي
الجمله الرابعه قصدت بها انت مخلوق الان الله خلقك لا يمكن ان تكوني موجوده وانت ليس بمخلوق

سادسا:
ان قصدت الملكوت لانه اشمل انت قلت انه مالا يعلمه احد من البشر وهو كذلك في الكتاب المقدس هذا صحيح

ذكرته لانه يشمل كل شيئ هذا الكون الذي نعرف القليل منه وعنه والذي عده الله الذي به الحياه الابديه

سابعا:
لقد قمت بالرد على العمل الرباني في الاعلى الآن.
لم اتتبع المواقع الاسلاميه واخرج هذه منها سوف اوثقها بايات من الكتاب المقدس في المره المقبله
لكن اريد ان اشير الى هذه الايات من يوحنا 11 : 41-44

41فَرَفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ الْمَيْتُ مَوْضُوعاً وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ وَقَالَ: "أَيُّهَا الآبُ أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي 42وَأَنَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ قُلْتُ لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي". 43وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: "لِعَازَرُ هَلُمَّ خَارِجاً" 44فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلاَهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيلٍ

لو كان المسيح ان يحيي العازر من نفسه دون مساعدت الاب لما قام بالصلاة والدعاء وطلب العون منه ثم شكره على تلبية طلبه وقال
وانا اعلم انك في كل حين تسمع لي لكن لأجل ان يؤمن هذا الجمع انك ارسلتني
فأيده الله جل جلاله بهذه المعجزه

ثامنا:
السؤال الغير محدد هل انفي الالوهيه عن المسيح ؟ 
ام اقصد ان قوة المسيح من الله؟
اقصد ان قوة المسيح من الله تعالى وليست من المسيح نفسه

انتم تعلمون ان المسيح في ديننا هو بشر لكن الله ايده بالمعجزات وايضا المسيح من المقربيين من الله لكن ليس كما تقولون بانه جالس عن يمين الله مقرب معنويا ليس ماديا او جغرافيا
لان الله يحنه وهو في ديننا من افضل خمسة انبياء من الذين ارسلهم الله

الان اذا سمحتم
عندما صلب المسيح وموتهت ثم دفنه
هل ماتت وقتلت الكلمه معه و دفنت؟ ام لا


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ المسلم الفاضل 

قبل الانتقال الى سؤال آخر ، لم تجب على سؤالي المطروح 

دعني اعيد صياغته لك بطريقة اخرى 

تقولون ( الرحمن على العرش استوى )

والسؤال 

هل الله ( غير المحدود ) عندما استوى على ( العرش المحدود ) استواء يليق به لا يستطيع المسلم ان يفهمه او يصفه ، ولكن السؤال بالتحديد هل كان هذا الاستواء يحد الله غير المحدود ؟؟؟

الاجابة واحد من اثنان :

الاجابة الاولى : ان استواء الله غير المحدود على العرش المحدود ، جعل الله محدودا .
وبهذه الاجابة يسقط ايمانك الاسلامي بان الله غير محدود ولا يحده شيء من مخلوقاته .

الاجابة الثانية : اذا قلت ان الله غير المحدود استوى على العرش المحدود ، بطريقة تجهلها عقليا ومنطقيا ، و لا تفهمها الا بتصديق الخبر فقط . 
فهذه الاجابة نفسها هي التي نقول بها في ظهور الله غير المحدود في جسد انساني محدود ، الجسد لم يحد الله ولكن حلوله فيه كان بطريقة لا يفهمها العقل ، ولكن بتصديق الخبر فقط .

ماذا تقول الان ؟؟؟

هل يمكن ان يتجسد الله ام لا يمكن ؟؟؟
والا اجبني انت على السؤال بصيغة ثالثة اخرى .

الله غير المحدود عندما استوى على العرش المحدود ، هل هذا يحد الله ويعطيه حجما وحدودا ؟؟؟

بعد اجابتك والانتهاء من الجزء الاول من سؤالك ، سوف نجيبك عن كيفية موت المسيح وقيامته وكيف تفهمها ، في ضوء مفهوم تجسد الله في صورة الناس .


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ان الله عندما يعمل شيئ فانه يعمله بترتيب و بهدف
فان الله قادر على كل شىء 
انت تقول اتحدى اي انسان ان يبرهن ان الله يستطيع ان يخلق اله اخر
ما هو الهدف من خلق اله آخر ؟ هل تقصد ان الله غير قادر على ادارة الكون وحده أم ماذا ؟
أما الهدف من التجسد هو الفداء


----------



## fredyyy (19 سبتمبر 2009)

juggle قال:


> ثانيا: قرأت الكتاب المقدس اربع مرات خلا الست شهور الماضيه كنت اوفر له ما يقارب 15 ساعه يوميا


 

*هذا أروع ما قرأت لك ... وسترى أن كلمة الله حية وستعمل فيك للخير فقط كن صادقًا أمام الله *




juggle قال:


> ثالثا: لانقارن الله جل وعلا باي شيئ من مخلوقاته لانه غير قابل للمقارنه بها هذا ايضا في كتابكم ليس الله كأي مخلوق ....... هل هذا صحيح؟


 

*فعلاً كلامك صحيح ليس مثل الله ... لكن هذا لمن يعتبرون الله إله مثل أي إله*

*لكننا إذا ضربنا مثلاً للإيضاح أو لتقريب الفكرة هذا ليس معناه أننا نساوي الله بشئ *




juggle قال:


> رابعا: لا تستطيعي ان تقارني الله بالهواء لان الهواء محصور كيف


 

*هذا هو المقصود من ضرب المثل *

*لأنك تعرف الهواء وتشعر به وتعرف خواصة *

*نُقرِّب لك الفكرة فتفهم ما نتكلم به عن الله فيتسع فكرك لتقبُل الحقيقة *




juggle قال:


> لكن اريد ان اشير الى هذه الايات من يوحنا 11 : 41-44
> 
> 41فَرَفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ الْمَيْتُ مَوْضُوعاً وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ وَقَالَ: "أَيُّهَا الآبُ أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي 42وَأَنَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ تَسْمَعُ لِي. *وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ قُلْتُ لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي*".
> 
> ...


 

*المسيح لم يطلب العون كما ذكرت *

*لكن في الآية باللون الأحمر. الهدف ليؤمن الجمع الذي كان يشاهده عند القبر *

*قال المسيح *

يوحنا 10 : 28 
*وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً* أَبَدِيَّةً وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. 

*فالمسيح مصدر الحياة ... ليس له أن يتضرع لله لكي يقيم الموتى بل بأمره يخرج الميت من القبر *




juggle قال:


> ثامنا: السؤال الغير محدد هل انفي الالوهيه عن المسيح ؟
> ام اقصد ان قوة المسيح من الله؟
> اقصد ان قوة المسيح من الله تعالى وليست من المسيح نفسه


 

يوحنا : 5 
26 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ *الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ* كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى* الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ 
*27 *وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَاناً* أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. 
28 لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هَذَا فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا *يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ 
*29 *فَيَخْرُجُ* الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ. 

*عزيزي *

*قوة الحياة التي للآب هي نفسها قوة الحياة التي للابن*

*فالمسيح له السلطان أن يُحي *

*بدليل أن كل الذين سيسمعون صوته سيخرجون من قبورهم  *


----------



## أَمَة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

juggle قال:


> الاخت الفاضله
> 
> الهواء لايوجد في الفضاء ولا يوجد على الكثير الكثير من الكواكب ولا يوجد خارج غلاف الارض
> سوف تقولي لي اذا الله في كل مكان ليس كمثل الهواء بل اعظم اقول نعم
> الله في كل مكان من حيث انه السميع البصير العليم وهكذا ان الله على عرشه لا يحتاج ان ينزل الى الارض ليكون في كل مكان من الارض او يبسط نفسه حتى يملأ الكون ويكون في كل مكان من الكون لا اعارض في شيئ.....


 


أخي الكريم

أنا عارفة جيدا أن الهواء غير موجود في الفضاء
ولذلك قلت لك : "لا تستطيع أن تحده كله *في مكان واحد فقط* *من العالم *ولم أقل في مكان واحد من *الكون*

العالم ليس الكون يا أخي الفاضل. هل تريد مني أن أقول لك الفرق أم انك تعرفه؟

سلام ونعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 سبتمبر 2009)

juggle قال:


> رابعا:





juggle قال:


> انا لم اتعمق بها لكن
> لا تستطيعي ان تقارني الله بالهواء لان الهواء محصور كيف
> 
> الهواء لايوجد في الفضاء ولا يوجد على الكثير الكثير من الكواكب ولا يوجد خارج غلاف الارض
> ...





الاخ والصديق الفاضل 
juggle

سلام الله معك 

اولا : قلت لك ان ما اقوله مثال ليس للمقارنة ولكن لكي نشرح الفكرة 
فنقول ، ان في العالم المادي قانون يقول ان الكوب الممتليء من الهواء بالرغم من انه لا يحد الهواء ولا يحتويه ...

ناقشني في المثال نفسه ، ولا تطبقه على الله الان .

هل ما قلناه صحيح لغويا ومنطقيا ام غير صحيح ...

هل اذا قلنا ان الكوب ممتليء من الهواء ، او ممتليء بالهواء ، فهل هذا معناه ان الكوب احتوى كل الهواء الذي بالغرفة ؟؟؟

بالطبع لا ، ولكن الكلام والمنطق صحيح ، فان الكوب ممتليء من الهواء ( به نفس عناصر الهواء التي في الغرفة - ذرتين هيدروجين وذرة اكسجين - ويحمل نفس رائحة هواء الغرفة ونفس كثافته ونفس صفاته . 

ومع هذا فان الكوب لم يحتوي كل هواء الغرفة ، بل هواء الغرفة ظل كما هو لم ينقص ولم يتغير .

ومرة اخرى طرحت لك المثال نفسه بالفكر الاسلامي ، ودعني اكرره لك ...

تقولون ( الرحمن على العرش استوى )

والسؤال 

هل الله ( غير المحدود ) عندما استوى على ( العرش المحدود ) استواء يليق به لا يستطيع المسلم ان يفهمه او يصفه ، ولكن السؤال بالتحديد هل كان هذا الاستواء يحد الله غير المحدود ؟؟؟

الاجابة واحد من اثنان :

الاجابة الاولى : ان استواء الله غير المحدود على العرش المحدود ، جعل الله محدودا .
وبهذه الاجابة يسقط ايمانك الاسلامي بان الله غير محدود ولا يحده شيء من مخلوقاته .

الاجابة الثانية : اذا قلت ان الله غير المحدود استوى على العرش المحدود ، بطريقة تجهلها عقليا ومنطقيا ، و لا تفهمها الا بتصديق الخبر فقط . 
فهذه الاجابة نفسها هي التي نقول بها في ظهور الله غير المحدود في جسد انساني محدود ، الجسد لم يحد الله ولكن حلوله فيه كان بطريقة لا يفهمها العقل ، ولكن بتصديق الخبر فقط .

ماذا تقول الان ؟؟؟

هل يمكن ان يتجسد الله ام لا يمكن ؟؟؟
والا اجبني انت على السؤال بصيغة ثالثة اخرى .

الله غير المحدود عندما استوى على العرش المحدود ، هل هذا يحد الله ويعطيه حجما وحدودا ؟؟؟

بعد اجابتك والانتهاء من الجزء الاول من سؤالك ، سوف نجيبك عن كيفية موت المسيح وقيامته وكيف تفهمها ، في ضوء مفهوم تجسد الله في صورة الناس .


----------



## juggle (19 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك اولا لقبول طلبي

تجلى الله للجبل لا تعني انه ظهر له لان الله لا يستطيع ان يراه احد

الذي ظهر للجبل هو نور وجه الله فقط فنسحق الجبل واغشي على موسى عليه السلام


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 سبتمبر 2009)

juggle قال:


> اشكرك اولا لقبول طلبي
> 
> تجلى الله للجبل لا تعني انه ظهر له لان الله لا يستطيع ان يراه احد
> 
> الذي ظهر للجبل هو نور وجه الله فقط فنسحق الجبل واغشي على موسى عليه السلام


 

صديقي العزيز ، احيلك على التفاسير الاسلامية 

كلها تتفق ان ( تجلي الله ) معناها ( ظهور الله للجبل ) .

هذه واحدة ، اما الثانية ، ما هو ردك على استواء الله (غير المحدود ) على العرش المخلوق المحدود ، ومع هذا فان العرش لم يحده ؟؟؟

وما هو ردك عن ( المنطق العلمي والبشري ) في موضوع الكوب ممتليء بالهواء ومع هذا فهو لا يحد الهواء ويحتويه كله في الكوب !!!

فكر يا عزيزي ، فكل هذه الامور المنطقية التي نستطيع استيعابها بالعقل ، تقول بمعقولية الاشياء ، فما بالك بأن الله الذي لا نستطيع استيعابه بالعقل فعل هذا التجسد ، هل نقول لله لا مستحيل عليك شيئا ما ؟؟؟

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## juggle (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ والصديق العزيز New_man

اوافق على الاجابه الثانيه لكنها ناقصه بعض الشيئ اريد اكمالها اذا تكرمت:

سورة طه الايه الخامسه (الرحمن على العرش استوى)
تحمل عندنا لفظة استواء على معنى القهر ففي لغتنا (العرب) نقول استوى فلان على الممالك اي ملك مقاليد الملك واستعلى على الناس

آية استواء تحمل على معنى القهر وينقول استوى استواءا يليق به اي الله تعالى

ومعنى الايه هنا قهر الله تعالى للعرش الذي عو اعظم مخلوقات ان العرش تحت تصرف الله هو خلقه وهو يحفظه,يحفظ عليه وجوده فلولا حفظ الله للعرش لهوى لأسفل وتحطم,فالله تعالى هو أوجده ثم حفظه وأبقاه هذا معنى اسواء الله على العرش

والاستواء في لغة العرب لها 15 معنى(الاستقرار و التمام والاعتدال و العلو والاستعلاء والاستيلاء) وغير ذلك

فكرت التجسد: بما اننا نتفق من دون نقاش وبإيمان كامل بأن الله القادر القاهر على كل شيئ
1 : لماذا لم يتم عملية الفداء بالسماء؟
2 : لماذا اختار العذراء ولم يخلق له شخص ينجب المسيح يليق بعظمته؟
3 : لماذا لم تتم عملية الفداء بعد نزول إدم مباشره لتكون النعمه على ولكل البشر منذ نزول آدم الى الارض؟
4 : كان الله يقبل الفداء بالكبش والبقر وغيرها من الانعام لماذا رفضها الان وبعث ابنه؟
5 : اذا اتى شخص الى بيتي وسرق فأخببت ان اعفو عنه واسامحه هل اعذب ابني و اهينه ثم اقتله لأعفى عن هذا السارق فكيف اقبلها على الله؟

لهذه الاسباب وغيرها الكثير لا استطيع ان اقبل فكرة التجسد


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ والصديق العزيز
juggle

سلام الله معك 



juggle قال:


> اوافق على الاجابه الثانيه لكنها ناقصه بعض الشيئ اريد اكمالها اذا تكرمت:
> 
> سورة طه الايه الخامسه (الرحمن على العرش استوى)
> تحمل عندنا لفظة استواء على معنى القهر ففي لغتنا (العرب) نقول استوى فلان على الممالك اي ملك مقاليد الملك واستعلى على الناس
> ...



لن اناقشك في اضافتك ، لسبب بسيط 
ان ائمة المسلمون المفسرون اختلفوا في معنى الاستواء 
وقد يكون كلامك هو احد التفسيرات ، ولكن بالطبع ، حيث انهم اختلفوا 
فلن تستطيع ان تلزمنا بتفسير على حساب تفسير آخر 

ولكن سؤالي لم يكن تفسير الآية ، ولكن المفهوم العام بمعنى اشمل 

اختار القرآن لفظ ( الرحمن على العرش استوى ) وفي موضع آخر يقول ( وكان عرشه على الماء ) اذا العرش هنا ليس مجازا وليس رمزا ، بل هو عرش مخلوق وله مكان ( فوق الماء ) .

وعلى هذا فسؤالي الذي ارجو ان تجيبني عليه بوضوح 

هل استواء الله (غير المحدود ) على العرش ( المخلوق والمحدود بالزمان والمكان ) ، وبأي معنى تختاره من ( قهر او استواء يليق به بدون فهم ولا معقولية كما يقول اكثر المفسرين واشهرهم الامام مالك ) هل هذا الاستواء يحد من الله ؟؟ اي يجعله محدودا ؟؟؟


اتوقف لكي استمع الى ردك على هذه الجزئية ، قبل ان استكمل وارد على باقي اسئلتك فهي اسئلة بسيطة من جهة المفهوم والعقيدة المسيحية ، ولها اجابات مقنعة .

في انتظار ردك الكريم ، سلام الله معك


----------



## juggle (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ والصديق New_man
أبدا استواء الله على العرش ليس محدودا ومن قال انه محدود فقد كفر هكذا في الاسلام
الشيئ الاخر مثال الهواء و الكوب فالكوب لا يحد من الهواء ابدا ويبقى في جميع ارجاء الغرفه

صديقي اعترف اني لا استطيع ان الزمك بتفسير معين لكثرة التفاسير لهذا قرأت بعض التفاسير وأخذت ما هو مقنع 
واعلم ان لديكم انتم عدة تفاسير لكل ايه في الكتاب المقدس واسضا تختلف في تفسير حالة الله في جلوسه على العرش

في متى 23: 22
22وَمَنْ حَلَفَ بِالسَّمَاءِ فَقَدْ حَلَفَ بِعَرْشِ اَللَّهِ وَبِالْجَالِسِ عَلَيْهِ!
 فبهذه الايه انتم لا اريد ان اقول بالفرض بل بالتاكيد لا تحدون من الله تعالى

لكن عندما تقرأ الايات مثلا:
19وَقَالَ: [فَاسْمَعْ إِذاً كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ: قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرَّبَّ جَالِساً عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ، وَكُلُّ جُنْدِ السَّمَاءِ وُقُوفٌ لَدَيْهِ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَعَنْ يَسَارِهِ. الملوك الاول 22 : 19

فِي سَنَةِ وَفَاةِ عُزِّيَّا الْمَلِكِ رَأَيْتُ السَّيِّدَ جَالِساً عَلَى كُرْسِيٍّ عَالٍ وَمُرْتَفِعٍ وَأَذْيَالُهُ تَمْلَأُ الْهَيْكَلَ اشعياء 6 : 1

فقط الهيكل

اذا احببت صديقي ان تجيبني عن الاسئله التي طرحتها لا مانع

لكن اريد ان اكمل الموضوع الاساسي الذي طرحته اذا تكرمت 

و اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## juggle (20 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي New_man 

لقد كان الله على الماء عند خلق السماوات والارض 
في التكوين 1 : 2
وَكَانَتِ اَلأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ اَلْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اَللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ اَلْمِيَاهِ

وفي اليه 2 : 5 نجد

لُّ شَجَرِ اَلْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَعْدُ فِي اَلأَرْضِ وَكُلُّ عُشْبِ اَلْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَنْبُتْ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ اَلرَّبَّ اَلإِلَهَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أَمْطَرَ عَلَى اَلأَرْضِ وَلاَ كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ لِيَعْمَلَ اَلأَرْضَ

ليس موضوعنا لكنه متناقض اليس كذلك

من اين جاء الماء في تك 1: 2

والله لم يمطر!!!!!!


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 سبتمبر 2009)

juggle قال:


> الاخ والصديق new_man
> أبدا استواء الله على العرش ليس محدودا ومن قال انه محدود فقد كفر هكذا في الاسلام
> الشيئ الاخر مثال الهواء و الكوب فالكوب لا يحد من الهواء ابدا ويبقى في جميع ارجاء الغرفه
> 
> ...



الاخ والصديق العزيز 


سلام الله معك 

اولا يا صديقي انا لا اسألك للتحدي او كي انسب اليكم انكم تحدون الله (اي تجعلونه محدودا)  .

ولكن بالعقل والمنطق ، تعال نفهم سويا ...

اذا اتفقنا ان الفكر الاسلامي يقول استواء الله ( غير المخلوق غير المحدود ) على العرش ( المحدود والمخلوق ) والذي يقول ايضا عنه القرآن ( وكان عرشه على الماء ) ، اقول ، هذا الاستواء لا يحد من الله ويجعله محدودا ، لان الله لا يحده شيء ، حتى ولو كان ( استوائه على المحدود المخلوق ) .

انت تقبل هذا من القرآن ، بدون مناقشة ولا محاولة فهم او تحجيم (بحسب قول العلماء المسلمين هذا الامر معلوم باللغة ومجهول بالكيف ) ، فلماذا تعتقد ان ظهور الله في صورة الناس يجعله محدودا ؟؟؟؟

قلنا بالمنطق البشري ، الكوب الموضوع في الغرفة ممتليء بهواء الغرفة ، ومع هذا فانه لا يحد ولا يحتوي على كل هواء الغرفة ، ولكن يحوي نفس الهواء الموجود في الغرفة (نفس الصفات والخواص والجوهر المكون للهواء ) بلا تحديد او احتواء له .

الا يمكن ان يكون الايمان المسيحي بنفس المنطق معقولا ومقبولا منطقيا ، ان الله ظهر في صورة الناس بدون ان يحده الجسد البشري الانساني ؟؟؟

الكتاب المقدس يقول عن السيد المسيح ( لانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا ) (كولوسي 2: 9) اي ان الناسوت كان ممتليء باللاهوت ، ولكن اللاهوت الذي يملأ الكل ويحتوي الكل ولا يحتويه ولا يحده شيء بقي كما هو .

اظن ان اي اعتراض بعد هذا التفسير لن يخرج الا من انسان متعصب ، يغلق عينيه وعقله عن ان يفهم العقيدة المسيحية ، ومع ذلك فهو يؤمن بنفس المنطق اسلاميا .


والان يسعدني ان ارد على ما تفضلت به في سياق كلامك 



> في متى 23: 22
> 
> فبهذه الايه انتم لا اريد ان اقول بالفرض بل بالتاكيد لا تحدون من الله تعالى


اتفقنا على هذه الحقيقة ، فان الله لا يحده شيء حتى ولو كان الاستواء على العرش .



> لكن عندما تقرأ الايات مثلا:
> 
> 
> فِي سَنَةِ وَفَاةِ عُزِّيَّا الْمَلِكِ رَأَيْتُ السَّيِّدَ جَالِساً عَلَى كُرْسِيٍّ عَالٍ وَمُرْتَفِعٍ





> juggle             22وَمَنْ حَلَفَ بِالسَّمَاءِ فَقَدْ حَلَفَ بِعَرْشِ اَللَّهِ وَبِالْجَالِسِ عَلَيْهِ!  19وَقَالَ: [فَاسْمَعْ إِذاً كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ: قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرَّبَّ جَالِساً عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ، وَكُلُّ جُنْدِ السَّمَاءِ وُقُوفٌ لَدَيْهِ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَعَنْ يَسَارِهِ. الملوك الاول 22 : 19 وَأَذْيَالُهُ تَمْلَأُ الْهَيْكَلَ اشعياء 6 : 1


عزيزي ، ما رآه النبي اشعياء كان ( رؤيا ) ولكنه لم يرى ( جوهر الله او حقيقته ) .
وطبعا انت تعرف ما معنى ( الرؤيا ) ، انها رسالة او وحي من الله بصورة مرئية يراها الانسان ، 
هناك فرق بين ( الرؤية ) التي فيها يرى الانسان حقيقة بعينيه يراها كل الناس ، وبين ( الرؤيا ) التي هي يراها الانبياء بعين الوحي ، بمعنى انه يمكن ان يكون هناك اناس كثيرون ولكن الذي يرى ( الرؤيا ) هو واحد فقط . اعتقد ان المعنى الذي اقصده اصبح واضحا .



> قد كان الله على الماء عند خلق السماوات والارض
> في التكوين 1 : 2
> وَكَانَتِ اَلأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ اَلْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اَللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ اَلْمِيَاهِ


لازلنا في اطار الاتفاق وليس الاختلاف ، روح الله يرف على وجه المياه ، هذا ليس فيه اي تحديد لله ، تماما كايمانك ان ( استواء الله على العرش الذي كان فوق الماء ) !!!!!!!!!



> وفي اليه 2 : 5 نجد
> 
> لُّ شَجَرِ اَلْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَعْدُ فِي اَلأَرْضِ وَكُلُّ عُشْبِ اَلْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَنْبُتْ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ اَلرَّبَّ اَلإِلَهَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أَمْطَرَ عَلَى اَلأَرْضِ وَلاَ كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ لِيَعْمَلَ اَلأَرْضَ
> 
> ...


اجابة هذا السؤال بسيطة ، ويمكنك ان تسألها لاي طفل عادي 
من اين  يأتي ماء المطر ،  وما هو مصدره ، اليس من تبخر الماء الموجود على الارض ونزوله مرة اخرى ؟؟؟

اذا اصل ماء المطر هو الماء الموجود على الارض ، وليس العكس يا صديقي .
لاداعي لوضع مثل هذه الاسئلة ، لان اجابتها في العقيدة المسيحية منطقية وسهلة 
وان سألتك نفس السؤال عن العقيدة الاسلامية لن تستطيع الاجابة .

ولاني لا اريد تشتيت الموضوع وتغييره عن مساره الى اشياء اخرى .

دعني اعود مرة اخرى الى رأس الموضوع .

كما ان استواء الله (غير المخلوق غير المحدود ) على العرش (المخلوق المحدود ) لا يحد الله  ، كذلك ظهور الله في صورة الناس لا يحد الله .

هل لديك اعتراض الان ؟؟ ام تريد الاجابة على اسئلة مداخلتك رقم # 24 
والتي ارجئنا الاجابة عنها لحين الاتفاق على نقطة استحالة ان يحد الله شيء سواء استوائه على العرش او ظهوره في صورة الناس .

في انتظار ردك الكريم


----------



## juggle (20 سبتمبر 2009)

صديقي العزيز
لا اسئل الله إلا شيئ واحد ان ييسر لنا طريق الحق ويتغمدنا برحمته الواسعه

لا اريد ان اناقش موضوع الماء ليس مجال الحديث الان, لكني استشهدت به لانه نفس الموضوع الذي ناقشناه من القران الكريم

وانتبهت الى وجود ذلك الاختلاف فأرفقته وان متأسف للتشتيت الغير متعمد

سوف اوافق ان عيسى (لاهوت وناسوت) وان جسده لم يحد من الله الغير محدود 

لا اريد الاجابه على تلك الاسئله الان افضل ان اكمل الموضوع لتكتمل الصوره والفكره لدي وتصبح واضحه

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على خلقك وحسن ضيافتك لي بهذا المنتدى

اكون ممنونا اذا اكملنا الاسئله وتفضلت بالاجابه على السؤال المطروح في المشاركه 22

عند صلب المسيح وموته ثم دفنه هل ماتت وقتلت الكلمه معه ودفنت؟ام لم تمت او تدفن

فاليوفقنا الله تعالى باتباع الخير


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ والصديق العزيز 
juggle​ 
سلام الله معك ​ 
انا سعيد جدا بمستوي الحوار ، وباسلوب التهذيب في طرح افكارك وتساؤلاتك ، واضم صوتي الى صوت صلاتك طالبا من الله ان يرشدنا ويظهر لنا الحق حقا ويرزقنا اتباعه والباطل باطلا ويرزقنا اجتنابه .​ 





juggle قال:


> عند صلب المسيح وموته ثم دفنه هل ماتت وقتلت الكلمه معه ودفنت؟ام لم تمت او تدفن
> 
> فاليوفقنا الله تعالي باتباع الخير


 


اولا : سؤالك المذكور موجود بالمشاركة رقم #16 وليس رقم # 22​ 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1585514&postcount=16​ 


ثانيا : سؤالك غير واضح ، ​ 


هل تقصد بقولك ( ماتت وقتلت الكلمة معه ) هل تقصد ما نقوله نحن عن ان المسيح هو ( كلمة الله المتجسد ) ؟؟ ​ 
ام تقصد الفهم الاسلامي ، ( كلمة البشارة ) ؟؟ ​ 




وحيث انك تقول انك قرأت الانجيل اربع مرات ، سوف افترض انك تتكلم عن ( المسيح كلمة الله المتجسد ) كما يقول يوحنا البشير (في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله .. والكلمة صار جسدا ) (يوحنا 1: 1 و 14) .​ 


والمعنى هنا واضح ان ( كلمة الله هو الله نفسه ) ​ 


اذا سؤالك معناه (عند صلب المسيح وموته ودفنه هل مات اللاهوت ودفن معه ايضا ) ؟؟​ 


سوف اجيب على هذا السؤال ، واذا لم يكن هذا هو قصدك ، ارجو اعادة السؤال بصيغة اكثر وضوحا .​ 



صديقي :​ 


اذا اتفقنا ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد (الرب يسوع المسيح الذي اتحد فيه الناسوت واللاهوت ) ( اله كامل وانسان كامل ) اتحاد بلا انفصال ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ، اي ان الناسوت له كل صفات الانسان ، يجوع ويعطش ويتعب ويتألم وينزف على الصليب دما حتى الموت ، واللاهوت له كل صفات الله لايتعب ولا يتألم ولا ينعس ولا يموت .​ 


اذا فموت المسيح جاز على الجسد الانساني فقط ، ولم يمت اللاهوت ، وهذا الذي جعل السيد المسيح يقوم من الاموت من تلقاء ذاته ، فالموت لا يمسك اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ، فقام المسيح من الموت في اليوم الثالث . ​ 


اما لماذا في اليوم الثالث ، ذلك لكي يثبت لنا انه قيامة من الاموات ، لتتميم النبؤات التي ذكرها ، ولان اليوم الثالث هو اليوم الذي يبدأ فيه الجسد بالتعفن والتحلل . ​ 

[Q-BIBLE]

واليك الشواهد الكتابية التي تشرح هذا :​ 


(ولكن الذي وضع قليلا عن الملائكة يسوع نراه مكللا بالمجد والكرامة من اجل ألم الموت لكي يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لاجل كل واحد.)​ 
(عبرانيين 2: 9)

وايضا 
(فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس15 ويعتق اولئك الذين خوفا من الموت كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية.)
(عبرانيين 2: 14 - 15)​

وايضا 

(فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح)

(1 بطرس 3: 18) ​

وايضا 

(22 ايها الرجال الاسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الاقوال.يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما انتم ايضا تعلمون.

23 هذا اخذتموه مسلّما بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبايدي اثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه.

24 الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه.
25 لان داود يقول فيه كنت ارى الرب امامي في كل حين انه عن يميني لكي لا اتزعزع.
26 لذلك سرّ قلبي وتهلل لساني حتى جسدي ايضا سيسكن على رجاء.
27 لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا.
28 عرفتني سبل الحياة وستملأني سرورا مع وجهك.
29 ايها الرجال الاخوة يسوغ ان يقال لكم جهارا عن رئيس الآباء داود انه مات ودفن وقبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم.
30 فاذ كان نبيا وعلم ان الله حلف له بقسم انه من ثمرة صلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه
31 سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح انه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فسادا.
32 فيسوع هذا اقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك.
33 واذ ارتفع بيمين الله واخذ موعد الروح القدس من الآب سكب هذا الذي انتم الآن تبصرونه وتسمعونه.
34 لان داود لم يصعد الى السموات.وهو نفسه يقول قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني
35 حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك.
36 فليعلم يقينا جميع بيت اسرائيل ان الله جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه انتم ربا ومسيحا)
(اعمال الرسل 2: 22 - 35)​


[/Q-BIBLE]

اذا لم يكن هذا هو سؤالك ، فارجو مزيد من التوضيح 

وشكرا لك لحسن ذوقك وادبك في الحوار .


----------



## juggle (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الصديق والاخ العزيز New_Man 

اشكرك كثيرا على هذا الاطراء 

لكن دون مجامله او تملق انا احبكم كثيرا واحترم دينكم كثيرا ايضا
احمد الله لدي الكثير من الاصدقاء المسيحيين لكن لا استطيع ان اناقش او اسألهم عن اي شيئ في الدين لكي لا يفهموه شيئا اخر ويأخذوا على خاطرهم مني

متأسف كثيرا بسبب تاخري في الرد فقد كنت وشغولا بعض الشيئ
واتاسف ايضا على نقل رقم المشاركه خطأ فتقبل اعتذاري

انت اجبت على السوال الذي كان ببالي ولم تخطئ
لقد قصدت المفهوم المسيحي وليس الاسلامي

إذا الذي قتل وصلب واهين ودفن هو الجسد(الناسوت) وليس اللاهوت
لصفات الله تعالى التي طرحتها وانا بكل يقين معك

لكن كيف ولماذا فارقته الكلمه بعد اتحدها به (الناسوت)؟وانت قلت انه اتحاد بلا انفصال

في انجيل يوحنا
"لانه هكذا احب الله العالم, حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له حياه ابديه" 3 :16
لكن هنا ابنه الوحيد اي الكلمه لم تمت والذي مات هو الناسوت نفسه (اي انسان) 
وحسب عقيدتكم لا يكفر الانسان الا عن انسان واحد فقط
هل هذا صحيح

انتظر اجابتك الكريمه ايها الصديق العزيز


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ والصديق العزيز 
juggle 

سلام الله معك 

صدقني المشاعر المحترمة والدافئة متبادلة 
تستطيع ان تستشعر الاحترام والود في كلام الناس 
وخاصة اذا كان ينبع عن قلب صادق بدون رياء 
وانا لا ازكيك على الله ، ولكني احسبك انسان صادق وطيب المشاعر 
وبهذه المناسبة ، اسمح لي ان ابارك لك بعيد الفطر . كل سنه وانت طيب.




juggle قال:


> لكن كيف ولماذا فارقته الكلمه بعد اتحدها به (الناسوت)؟وانت قلت انه اتحاد بلا انفصال


 
من قال ان بموت الناسوت انفصل عنه اللاهوت ؟؟
على العكس تماما ...

ان اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين .

(فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح 19 الذي فيه ايضا ذهب فكرز للارواح التي في السجن)
(1 بطرس 3: 18- 19)

فالسيد يسوع المسيح قام من بين الاموات من ذاته ، وبسلطانه اللاهوتي .

يقول السيد المسيح :

(لهذا يحبني الآب لاني اضع نفسي لآخذها ايضا. 18 ليس احد يأخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي.لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان آخذها ايضا.هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي. 19 فحدث ايضا انشقاق بين اليهود بسبب هذا الكلام.)
(يوحنا 10 : 17 - 19)

اعتقد انك تتفق معي انه ليس هناك (انسان ) يستطيع ان يقول ان له سلطان على حياته يضعها (للموت ) متى اراد ويأخذها ( من الموت ) متى اراد !!! اليس كذلك ؟؟؟


اذا فقيامة الرب يسوع هي دليل على ان لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته حتى بموت الناسوت .


يقول القديس بطرس عن الرب يسوع ليس من الممكن ان يمسك به الموت ، لماذا ؟؟ اذا كان اللاهوت فارق الناسوت ، لاستطاع الموت ان يمسك بالناسوت ولا يكون هناك قيامة ، ولكن حيث ان الرب يسوع قام من الاموات في اليوم الثالث ، فهذا دليل (اللاهوت الذي اقام الناسوت من الاموات)

(الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه.)
(اعمال الرسل 2: 24)


نستطيع الاستفاضة في هذه الجزئية الى ما تشاء ، ونعطيك من الادلة والبراهين عليها ، اذا لم تكن الاجابة مقنعة حتى الآن .



> في انجيل يوحنا
> "لانه هكذا احب الله العالم, حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له حياه ابديه" 3 :16
> لكن هنا ابنه الوحيد اي الكلمه لم تمت والذي مات هو الناسوت نفسه (اي انسان)
> وحسب عقيدتكم لا يكفر الانسان الا عن انسان واحد فقط
> هل هذا صحيح


 
كلامك صحيح نظريا الى حد ما ، انسان مقابل انسان ، اليس كذلك ؟؟؟

ولكن الحقيقة غير ذلك ، فالكتاب المقدس يقول ان الانسان لا يستطيع ان يفدي نفسه او يفدي انسان آخر :

(الاخ لن يفدي الانسان فداء ولا يعطي الله كفارة عنه.)
(المزمور 49: 7) 


(لانه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه.او ماذا يعطي الانسان فداء عن نفسه.)
(متى 16: 26)


الجملة الاخيرة للرب يسوع المسيح ، والسؤال هنا للتعجيز ، اي لن يستطيع الانسان ان يعطي اي شيء حتى ثروة العالم كله فداء عن نفسه .

المشكلة الاساسية والجواب في فهم ماذا فعلت الخطية في الانسان ؟؟

الانسان اصبح خاطيء ، بدخول الخطية الى العالم ، ليس هناك من يقول انه بلاخطية لكي يقوم بعمل الفداء .


وهذا هو سر التجسد ، الله الظاهر في صورة الناس ، السيد المسيح هو الوحيد الذي بلا خطية ، ويستطيع أن يقوم بعمل الفداء .

الخطية هي ضد الله غير المحدود ، فالخطية اصبحت ضد غير المحدود ، فهي خطية غير محدودة ، وجزائها غير محدود .


واذا كان الرب يسوع انسانا فقط ، لكانت قداسته تنقذه هو فقط من الدينونة ، ولكن لن يكون مؤهلا لعمل الفداء العظيم ، ولكن كونه الله الظاهر في الجسد ، والله غير محدود ، فالفداء ايضا غير محدود .

الكتاب المقدس يشرح هذه الجزئية بصورة اكثر تفصيلا في الرسالة الى اهل رومية .


اضع لك الاصحاح الخامس لتقرأه ، ثم نعود لتلقي اسئلتك مرة اخرى 





[Q-BIBLE] 

فاذ قد تبررنا بالايمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح
2 الذي به ايضا قد صار لنا الدخول بالايمان الى هذه النعمة التي نحن فيها مقيمون ونفتخر على رجاء مجد الله.
3 وليس ذلك فقط بل نفتخر ايضا في الضيقات عالمين ان الضيق ينشئ صبرا
4 والصبر تزكية والتزكية رجاء
5 والرجاء لا يخزي لان محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا.
6 لان المسيح اذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعيّن لاجل الفجار.
7 فانه بالجهد يموت احد لاجل بار.ربما لاجل الصالح يجسر احد ايضا ان يموت.
8 ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا.
9 فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن متبرّرون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب.
10 لانه ان كنا ونحن اعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته.
11 وليس ذلك فقط بل نفتخر ايضا بالله بربنا يسوع المسيح الذي نلنا به الآن المصالحة
12 من اجل ذلك كأنما بانسان واحد دخلت الخطية الى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت الى جميع الناس اذ اخطأ الجميع.
13 فانه حتى الناموس كانت الخطية في العالم.على ان الخطية لا تحسب ان لم يكن ناموس.
14 لكن قد ملك الموت من آدم الى موسى وذلك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم الذي هو مثال الآتي.
15 ولكن ليس كالخطية هكذا ايضا الهبة.لانه ان كان بخطية واحد مات الكثيرون فبالأولى كثيرا نعمة الله والعطية بالنعمة التي بالانسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين.
16 وليس كما بواحد قد اخطأ هكذا العطية.لان الحكم من واحد للدينونة.واما الهبة فمن جرى خطايا كثيرة للتبرير.
17 لانه ان كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالأولى كثيرا الذين ينالون فيض النعمة وعطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح.
18 فاذا كما بخطية واحدة صار الحكم الى جميع الناس للدينونة هكذا ببر واحد صارت الهبة الى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة.
19 لانه كما بمعصية الانسان الواحد جعل الكثيرون خطاة هكذا ايضا باطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرون ابرارا.
20 واما الناموس فدخل لكي تكثر الخطية.ولكن حيث كثرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جدا
21 حتى كما ملكت الخطية في الموت هكذا تملك النعمة بالبر للحياة الابدية بيسوع المسيح ربنا
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## juggle (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الصديق العزيز New_man 
سلام الله ورحمته 
اشكرك كثيرا على مباركتك لي بعيد الفطر


> صدقني المشاعر المحترمة والدافئة متبادلة
> تستطيع ان تستشعر الاحترام والود في كلام الناس
> وخاصة اذا كان ينبع عن قلب صادق بدون رياء


كلامك صحيح ولهذا طلبت منك ان نكون اصدقاء لانني ارتحت لك كثيرا ولم اجد منك الا كل ماهو خير



> ان اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين


هل كان الاهوت مدفون مع الناسوت؟ واذا لم يكن مدفون كيف لم يفارق الاهوت الناسوت؟



> السيد المسيح هو الوحيد الذي بلا خطية



صديقي العزيز هل ولدت امه العذراء مع الخطيئه ام بدونها؟
واذا كانت معها الخطيئه
كيف ولد السيد المسيح من الروح القدس(بلا خطيئه) و العذرا(التي تحمل الخطيئه) وكان هو بلا خطيئه؟

اخي انتقلت الخطيئه حسب المفهوم المسيحي من الخطيئه الاولى وهي خطيئة ادم عليه السلام(هل هذا صحيح) حسب ايات في بداية سفر التكوين 
لكن ماذنبنا نحن في ان تنتقل هذه الخطيئه لنا لم نفعل شيئ حتى ان ادم لم يسالني عندما اكل من شجرة التفاح ما هو ذنبي وذنبك وذنب الناس جميعا؟اخبرني الا يضع هذا العقل بالكف
عندما افكر بها لا اجد اجابه
فمثلا اذا انا قتلت او سرقت شخصا ما هو ذنبك وذنب الجميع ان يسجنو معي ما هو ذنبكم
نحن ونحن بشر غير كاملين لا نفعل مثل هذا لا ندع الذنب والعمل الخطأ ينتقل لشخص اخر فكيف بالله تعالى

افهم ما قلته


> الخطية هي ضد الله غير المحدود ، فالخطية اصبحت ضد غير المحدود ، فهي خطية غير محدودة ، وجزائها غير محدود .



لكن اليس الله هو المحب وهو الودود وهو الرحمن وهو الرحيم وهو الغفار وغيرها الكثير
بما ان الله له كل هذه الصفات التي يخبرنا انه يحب عباده عن طريقها
لماذا جعل الخطيئه تولد مع كل انسان حسب معتقدكم

الله يقول في القرآن الكريم (لا تزروا وازرة وزره اخرى)
ويقول في الكتاب المقدس في حزقيال 18

(هَا كُلُّ النُّفُوسِ هِيَ لِي. نَفْسُ الأَبِ كَنَفْسِ الاِبْنِ. كِلاَهُمَا لِي. النَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ. 5وَالإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي كَـانَ بَارّاً وَفَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً, 6لَمْ يَأْكُلْ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَلَمْ يَرْفَعْ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَلَمْ يُنَجِّسِ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ وَلَمْ يَقْرُبِ امْرَأَةً طَامِثاً, 7وَلَمْ يَظْلِمْ إِنْسَاناً, بَلْ رَدَّ لِلْمَدْيُونِ رَهْنَهُ, وَلَمْ يَغْتَصِبِ اغْتِصَاباً بَلْ بَذَلَ خُبْزَهُ لِلْجَوْعَانِ وَكَسَا الْعُرْيَانَ ثَوْباً, 8وَلَمْ يُعْطِ بِـالرِّبَا, وَلَمْ يَأْخُذْ مُرَابَحَةً, وَكَفَّ يَدَهُ عَنِ الْجَوْرِ, وَأَجْرَى الْعَدْلَ الْحَقَّ بَيْنَ الإِنْسَانِ, وَالإِنْسَانِ 9وَسَلَكَ فِي فَرَائِضِي وَحَفِظَ أَحْكَـامِي لِيَعْمَلَ بِـالْحَقِّ فَهُوَ بَارٌّ. حَيَاةً يَحْيَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. 10"فَإِنْ وَلَدَ ابْناً مُعْتَنِفاً سَفَّاكَ دَمٍ, فَفَعَلَ شَيْئاً مِنْ هَذِهِ 11وَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ كُلَّ تِلْكَ, بَلْ أَكَلَ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَنَجَّسَ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ 12وَظَلَمَ الْفَقِيرَ وَالْمِسْكِينَ, وَاغْتَصَبَ اغْتِصَاباً, وَلَمْ يَرُدَّ الرَّهْنَ, وَقَدْ رَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى الأَصْنَامِ وَفَعَلَ الرِّجْسَ, 13وَأَعْطَى بِـالرِّبَا وَأَخَذَ الْمُرَابَحَةَ, أَفَيَحْيَا؟ لاَ يَحْيَا! قَدْ عَمِلَ كُلَّ هَذِهِ الرَّجَاسَاتِ فَمَوْتاً يَمُوتُ. دَمُهُ يَكُونُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ! 14"وَإِنْ وَلَدَ ابْناً رَأَى جَمِيعَ خَطَايَا أَبِيهِ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا فَرَآهَا وَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ مِثْلَهَا. 15لَمْ يَأْكُلْ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَلَمْ يَرْفَعْ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلاَ نَجَّسَ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ 16وَلاَ ظَلَمَ إِنْسَاناً وَلاَ ارْتَهَنَ رَهْناً وَلاَ اغْتَصَبَ اغْتِصَاباً, بَلْ بَذَلَ خُبْزَهُ لِلْجَوْعَانِ وَكَسَا الْعُرْيَانَ ثَوْباً 17وَرَفَعَ يَدَهُ عَنِ الْفَقِيرِ وَلَمْ يَأْخُذْ رِباً وَلاَ مُرَابَحَةً, بَلْ أَجْرَى أَحْكَـامِي وَسَلَكَ فِي فَرَائِضِي, فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَمُوتُ بِإِثْمِ أَبِيهِ. حَيَاةً يَحْيَا. 18أَمَّا أَبُوهُ فَلأَنَّهُ ظَلَمَ ظُلْماً وَاغْتَصَبَ أَخَاهُ اغْتِصَاباً, وَعَمِلَ غَيْرَ الصَّالِحِ بَيْنَ شَعْبِهِ, فَهُوَذَا يَمُوتُ بِإِثْمِهِ. 19"وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ: لِمَاذَا لاَ يَحْمِلُ الاِبْنُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ؟ أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَقَدْ فَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً. حَفِظَ جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِي وَعَمِلَ بِهَا فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا. 20اَلنَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ. الاِبْنُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ وَالأَبُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الاِبْنِ. بِرُّ الْبَارِّ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ وَشَرُّ الشِّرِّيرِ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ. 21فَإِذَا رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ جَمِيعِ خَطَايَاهُ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا وَحَفِظَ كُلَّ فَرَائِضِي وَفَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا. لاَ يَمُوتُ. 22كُلُّ مَعَاصِيهِ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا لاَ تُذْكَرُ عَلَيْهِ. فِي بِرِّهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ يَحْيَا. 23هَلْ مَسَرَّةً أُسَرُّ بِمَوْتِ الشِّرِّيرِ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَلاَ بِرُجُوعِهِ عَنْ طُرُقِهِ فَيَحْيَا؟ 24وَإِذَا رَجَعَ الْبَارُّ عَنْ بِرِّهِ وَعَمِلَ إِثْماً وَفَعَلَ مِثْلَ كُلِّ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الَّتِي يَفْعَلُهَا الشِّرِّيرُ, أَفَيَحْيَا؟ كُلُّ بِرِّهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ لاَ يُذْكَرُ. فِي خِيَانَتِهِ الَّتِي خَانَهَا وَفِي خَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي أَخْطَأَ بِهَا يَمُوتُ. 25"وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ: لَيْسَتْ طَرِيقُ الرَّبِّ مُسْتَوِيَةً. فَـاسْمَعُوا الآنَ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. أَطَرِيقِي هِيَ غَيْرُ مُسْتَوِيَةٍ؟ أَلَيْسَتْ طُرُقُكُمْ غَيْرَ مُسْتَوِيَةٍ؟ 26إِذَا رَجَعَ الْبَارُّ عَنْ بِرِّهِ وَعَمِلَ إِثْماً وَمَاتَ فِيهِ, فَبِإِثْمِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ يَمُوتُ. 27وَإِذَا رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ شَرِّهِ الَّذِي فَعَلَ, وَعَمِلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً, فَهُوَ يُحْيِي نَفْسَهُ. 28رَأَى فَرَجَعَ عَنْ كُلِّ مَعَاصِيهِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا. لاَ يَمُوتُ. 29وَبَيْتُ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَقُولُ: لَيْسَتْ طَرِيقُ الرَّبِّ مُسْتَوِيَةً. أَطُرُقِي غَيْرُ مُسْتَقِيمَةٍ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ أَلَيْسَتْ طُرُقُكُمْ غَيْرَ مُسْتَقِيمَةٍ؟ 30مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَقْضِي عَلَيْكُمْ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ كَطُرُقِهِ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. تُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا عَنْ كُلِّ مَعَاصِيكُمْ, وَلاَ يَكُونُ لَكُمُ الإِثْمُ مَهْلَكَةً. 31اِطْرَحُوا عَنْكُمْ كُلَّ مَعَاصِيكُمُ الَّتِي عَصِيْتُمْ بِهَا, وَاعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ قَلْباً جَدِيداً وَرُوحاً جَدِيدَةً. فَلِمَاذَا تَمُوتُونَ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ 32لأَنِّي لاَ أُسَرُّ بِمَوْتِ مَنْ يَمُوتُ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. فَـارْجِعُوا وَاحْيُوا".)

اليس هذا كلام الرب
نحن في الاسلام هكذا وهذا ما يقوله الله لكم 
هل انا مخطأ إن كنت مخطا فصححني
يقول القرآن بان رحمة الله وسعة كل شيئ
هل هذا صحيح بأن رحمة الله وسعة كل شيئ؟ اخبرني

صديقي لكن اعود واقول بان ناسوت  السيد المسيح الذي مات ودفن وخرج في اليوم الثلث لا ستطيع ان يكفر عن جميع خطايا اليشر لانه الناسوت الذي مات فكيف بإنسان ان يكفر عن جميع خطايا البشر؟



> والرجاء لا يخزي لان محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا



هل يقصد ان المحبه انسكبت عند مجيئ روح القدس على العذراء؟ام منذ القدم؟


> ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا


كيف نبقى خطاه والرب اخبرنا في حزقيال 18 كيف نتخلص من الخطيئه والمعصيه


> فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن متبرّرون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب
> 
> 
> > كيف كان غضبانا علينا وهو كان يقول لآدم بني ولليهود وللانبياء السبقين كان يخاطب اليهود بابناء الله
> ...


----------



## Kiril (22 سبتمبر 2009)

> هل كان الاهوت مدفون مع الناسوت؟


??????????
متحد يا عزيزي.....



> صديقي العزيز هل ولدت امه العذراء مع الخطيئه ام بدونها؟
> واذا كانت معها الخطيئه
> كيف ولد السيد المسيح من الروح القدس(بلا خطيئه) و العذرا(التي تحمل الخطيئه) وكان هو بلا خطيئه؟


امه السيدة العذراء مريم كأي انسان عادي
لو 1: 46   فقالت مريم تعظم نفسي الرب47 وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلّصي

لأن السيد المسيح ليس انسان عادي.......و الا فمن ابوه؟



> لكن ماذنبنا نحن في ان تنتقل هذه الخطيئه لنا


خطأ شائع
نحن ورثنا الطبيعة الخاطئة و ليست خطية ادم.......
و الا لكان وسطنا ناس لا يخطئون ابدا



> لماذا جعل الخطيئه تولد مع كل انسان حسب معتقدكم


الاجابة في الاجابة السابقة و احب اضيف ان الله اعطانا الحرية لنختار
ان كانت محبة الرب و طاعته او الخطية و شهوات العالم



> هل هذا صحيح بأن رحمة الله وسعة كل شيئ؟ اخبرني


هل بعد محبة المسيح و موته علي الصليب لكي لا نهلك لا تعرف الاجابة؟
يو 3: 16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية. 



> فكيف بإنسان ان يكفر عن جميع خطايا البشر؟


انسان غير عادي.....انسان بلا خطية



> كيف يخاطبهم هكذا وهو غضبان عليهم


هو ربنا حيفضل زعلان منهم؟
لأ ربنا غضب من افعال العالم ايام نوح و اهلك الارض \ في نفس الوقت كان بيحب نوح و اسرته لأنهم الوحيدين اللي كانوا عارفينه
في نفس الوقت مع سدوم و عمورة............ربنا بيغضب من الناس بس مش حيفضل غضبان عليهم الي الابد


----------



## juggle (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي kiro_shohdy 


> متحد يا عزيزي


بأنه متحد كيف وسع القبر الله العلي القدير الذي لابدايه ولا نهايه له



> لأن السيد المسيح ليس انسان عادي.......و الا فمن ابوه؟


يقول الله (مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل ادم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون)
يستطيع الله ان يخلق الالاف بل الملايين من غير اب او من غير الاب وأم 

لقد خلق ادم من دون ذكر او انثى وخلق حواء من ذكر (ضلع أدم)  وخلق عيسى من انثى وخلقنا جميعا من ذكر وانثى

نشرت مجات لانست الطبيه الانجليزيه بحثا بعنوان التوالد في الثديات جاء فيه (نلاحظ ان بعض الاسماك التي عزلت اناثها منذ ولادتها قد وجدت مخصبه ونتج عن ذلك ولادتها لنسل يتكون غالبيته من الاناث وقد امكن تسجيل عملية انقسام عذريا في القطط وحيوانات ابن مقرض ثم حدث في بعض الدجاج الرومي غير المخصب.

وقائع في محيط التناسل البشري:
(قرر علماء الطبيعه من ان البنت البالغه القويه كاملة الحيوانيه ناضجة الانوثه اذا توافرت فيها الغددالمؤديه لاكمال الرتبه الانسانيه يجوز ان يتخلل من مجموعها المنوي مني صالح يتطور في الرحم تطور مني الرجال ميتكون منه انسانا)

ووقع الكثير منها ان تلد فتاة دون تدخل الذكر في ذلك والدليل على ذلك الخبر الذي نشرته صحيفة أخبار اليوم المصريه نقلا عن صحيفة الصنداي بكتوريا البرطانيه من ان عددا من النسوه تقدمن الى لجنه طبيه يخبرن بأنهن تعرضن لحالات حمل و ولاده دون تدخل من اي رجل على اية صوره وشكلت اللجنه عددا من الاخصائيين اجروا فحصا طبيا على المرأه وفتاتها ثم قررت بعد الفحص ما يلي:

(لقد استخدمنا جميع التجارب والاختبارات العلميه في عالم الطب ولم نستطع ان نثبت ان اي رجل قد اشترك بأي وسيله في خلق هذه الفتاه
صحيفة أخبار الايام المصريه بتاريخ 30 يونيه 1956 م
لم اعرض هذه الا للتذكير بان قدرة الله ومشيئته في الكون غير خاضعه للاسباب وما هو مألوف بل هي فوق كل مايتصور بشر

اذا هنا جميع من ولد ولد من دون خطيئه فهم لا يحتاجون الى دم المسيح حسب دينكم.
صحيح



> لأ ربنا غضب من افعال العالم ايام نوح و اهلك الارض \ في نفس الوقت كان بيحب نوح و اسرته لأنهم الوحيدين اللي كانوا عارفينه
> في نفس الوقت مع سدوم و عمورة............ربنا بيغضب من الناس بس مش حيفضل غضبان عليهم الي الابد



اذا لي غضب عليهم عاقبهم بالموت اليس كذلك والذين احبهم نجاهم

هذا يعني ان الله يحب العالم من بدأ الخليقه
لكن لماذا يندم على خلقهم اذا احببهم؟



> نحن ورثنا الطبيعة الخاطئة و ليست خطية ادم



اذا ورثنا الطبيعه الخاطئه فالله اعطانا واعطاكم الحل الم تقرأ سفر حزقيال 18 اكرره

((4هَا كُلُّ النُّفُوسِ هِيَ لِي. نَفْسُ الأَبِ كَنَفْسِ الاِبْنِ. كِلاَهُمَا لِي. النَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ. 5وَالإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي كَـانَ بَارّاً وَفَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً, 6لَمْ يَأْكُلْ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَلَمْ يَرْفَعْ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَلَمْ يُنَجِّسِ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ وَلَمْ يَقْرُبِ امْرَأَةً طَامِثاً, 7وَلَمْ يَظْلِمْ إِنْسَاناً, بَلْ رَدَّ لِلْمَدْيُونِ رَهْنَهُ, وَلَمْ يَغْتَصِبِ اغْتِصَاباً بَلْ بَذَلَ خُبْزَهُ لِلْجَوْعَانِ وَكَسَا الْعُرْيَانَ ثَوْباً, 8وَلَمْ يُعْطِ بِـالرِّبَا, وَلَمْ يَأْخُذْ مُرَابَحَةً, وَكَفَّ يَدَهُ عَنِ الْجَوْرِ, وَأَجْرَى الْعَدْلَ الْحَقَّ بَيْنَ الإِنْسَانِ, وَالإِنْسَانِ 9وَسَلَكَ فِي فَرَائِضِي وَحَفِظَ أَحْكَـامِي لِيَعْمَلَ بِـالْحَقِّ فَهُوَ بَارٌّ. حَيَاةً يَحْيَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. 10"فَإِنْ وَلَدَ ابْناً مُعْتَنِفاً سَفَّاكَ دَمٍ, فَفَعَلَ شَيْئاً مِنْ هَذِهِ 11وَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ كُلَّ تِلْكَ, بَلْ أَكَلَ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَنَجَّسَ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ 12وَظَلَمَ الْفَقِيرَ وَالْمِسْكِينَ, وَاغْتَصَبَ اغْتِصَاباً, وَلَمْ يَرُدَّ الرَّهْنَ, وَقَدْ رَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى الأَصْنَامِ وَفَعَلَ الرِّجْسَ, 13وَأَعْطَى بِـالرِّبَا وَأَخَذَ الْمُرَابَحَةَ, أَفَيَحْيَا؟ لاَ يَحْيَا! قَدْ عَمِلَ كُلَّ هَذِهِ الرَّجَاسَاتِ فَمَوْتاً يَمُوتُ. دَمُهُ يَكُونُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ! 14"وَإِنْ وَلَدَ ابْناً رَأَى جَمِيعَ خَطَايَا أَبِيهِ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا فَرَآهَا وَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ مِثْلَهَا. 15لَمْ يَأْكُلْ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَلَمْ يَرْفَعْ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلاَ نَجَّسَ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ 16وَلاَ ظَلَمَ إِنْسَاناً وَلاَ ارْتَهَنَ رَهْناً وَلاَ اغْتَصَبَ اغْتِصَاباً, بَلْ بَذَلَ خُبْزَهُ لِلْجَوْعَانِ وَكَسَا الْعُرْيَانَ ثَوْباً 17وَرَفَعَ يَدَهُ عَنِ الْفَقِيرِ وَلَمْ يَأْخُذْ رِباً وَلاَ مُرَابَحَةً, بَلْ أَجْرَى أَحْكَـامِي وَسَلَكَ فِي فَرَائِضِي, فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَمُوتُ بِإِثْمِ أَبِيهِ. حَيَاةً يَحْيَا. 18أَمَّا أَبُوهُ فَلأَنَّهُ ظَلَمَ ظُلْماً وَاغْتَصَبَ أَخَاهُ اغْتِصَاباً, وَعَمِلَ غَيْرَ الصَّالِحِ بَيْنَ شَعْبِهِ, فَهُوَذَا يَمُوتُ بِإِثْمِهِ. 19"وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ: لِمَاذَا لاَ يَحْمِلُ الاِبْنُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ؟ أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَقَدْ فَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً. حَفِظَ جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِي وَعَمِلَ بِهَا فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا. 20اَلنَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ. الاِبْنُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ وَالأَبُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الاِبْنِ. بِرُّ الْبَارِّ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ وَشَرُّ الشِّرِّيرِ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ. 21فَإِذَا رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ جَمِيعِ خَطَايَاهُ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا وَحَفِظَ كُلَّ فَرَائِضِي وَفَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا. لاَ يَمُوتُ. 22كُلُّ مَعَاصِيهِ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا لاَ تُذْكَرُ عَلَيْهِ. فِي بِرِّهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ يَحْيَا. 23هَلْ مَسَرَّةً أُسَرُّ بِمَوْتِ الشِّرِّيرِ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَلاَ بِرُجُوعِهِ عَنْ طُرُقِهِ فَيَحْيَا؟ 24وَإِذَا رَجَعَ الْبَارُّ عَنْ بِرِّهِ وَعَمِلَ إِثْماً وَفَعَلَ مِثْلَ كُلِّ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الَّتِي يَفْعَلُهَا الشِّرِّيرُ, أَفَيَحْيَا؟ كُلُّ بِرِّهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ لاَ يُذْكَرُ. فِي خِيَانَتِهِ الَّتِي خَانَهَا وَفِي خَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي أَخْطَأَ بِهَا يَمُوتُ. 25"وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ: لَيْسَتْ طَرِيقُ الرَّبِّ مُسْتَوِيَةً. فَـاسْمَعُوا الآنَ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. أَطَرِيقِي هِيَ غَيْرُ مُسْتَوِيَةٍ؟ أَلَيْسَتْ طُرُقُكُمْ غَيْرَ مُسْتَوِيَةٍ؟ 26إِذَا رَجَعَ الْبَارُّ عَنْ بِرِّهِ وَعَمِلَ إِثْماً وَمَاتَ فِيهِ, فَبِإِثْمِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ يَمُوتُ. 27وَإِذَا رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ شَرِّهِ الَّذِي فَعَلَ, وَعَمِلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً, فَهُوَ يُحْيِي نَفْسَهُ. 28رَأَى فَرَجَعَ عَنْ كُلِّ مَعَاصِيهِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا. لاَ يَمُوتُ. 29وَبَيْتُ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَقُولُ: لَيْسَتْ طَرِيقُ الرَّبِّ مُسْتَوِيَةً. أَطُرُقِي غَيْرُ مُسْتَقِيمَةٍ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ أَلَيْسَتْ طُرُقُكُمْ غَيْرَ مُسْتَقِيمَةٍ؟ 30مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَقْضِي عَلَيْكُمْ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ كَطُرُقِهِ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. تُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا عَنْ كُلِّ مَعَاصِيكُمْ, وَلاَ يَكُونُ لَكُمُ الإِثْمُ مَهْلَكَةً. 31اِطْرَحُوا عَنْكُمْ كُلَّ مَعَاصِيكُمُ الَّتِي عَصِيْتُمْ بِهَا, وَاعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ قَلْباً جَدِيداً وَرُوحاً جَدِيدَةً. فَلِمَاذَا تَمُوتُونَ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ 32لأَنِّي لاَ أُسَرُّ بِمَوْتِ مَنْ يَمُوتُ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. فَـارْجِعُوا وَاحْيُوا".))


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ والصديق الفاضل 

juggle

سلام ونعمة من الله 

هل عندك مانع ان نستكمل الحوار من حيث توقفت معك ؟؟

اذا كنت ترى انك قطعت شوطا مع الاخ الحبيب كيرو ، ولا تريد ان ترجع الى المرحلة التي توقفنا عندها ، سوف احترم رغبتك .

لن استكمل الحوار حتى اسمع ردك ، فلا اريد ان اثقل عليك في الحوار مع اثنين في وقت واحد .

في انتظار ردك الكريم 

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## juggle (23 سبتمبر 2009)

صديقي العزيز New_man 
لا مشكله لدي إن أحب الاخ kairo ان يدخل في الموضوع معنا وفي نفس الوقت احب أن اكمل الموضوع معك من نفس الكان الذي توقفنا عنده

احب كثيرا ان اسمع ردودك لانه حتى عندما تقول لي ان السؤال غير واضح تعلم ما ارمي اليه وتجيبنا عنه بكل وضوح

سلام الله معك


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ والصديق العزيز 
juggle

سلام الله معك 
وشكرا لاستجابتك استمرار الحوار من حيث توقفنا .

ولكن دعنا نبطيء قليلا من سرعة طرح الاسئلة في مواضيع متلاحقة 
سوف اكتفي بالرد على نقطة او نقطتين اراهما متلازمتان ، ونرجيء باقي الاسئلة التي سيكون الاجابة عنها منطقيا اذا اتفقنا على النقطة الاولى .




juggle قال:


> ان اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين
> 
> هل كان الاهوت مدفون مع الناسوت؟ واذا لم يكن مدفون كيف لم يفارق الاهوت الناسوت؟



اولا ، اتفقنا على ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد (الاله الكامل والانسان الكامل ) . 

اذا موت المسيح على الصليب كان موت الجسد ( الناسوت ) لان اللاهوت لا يموت . 

اذا فالمنطق يستمر مع الدفن .

الذي دفن هو الناسوت ( الجسد ) ولكن (اللاهوت) لايدفن ، كيف تدفن ( روح الله ) ؟؟؟ 

الموضوع واضح اذا ولا يحتاج لمزيد من الشرح والتعليق على هذه النقطة ، لانه حتى الانسان العادي عندما يموت ندفن ( الجسد الميت ) ولكن ( روح الانسان ) تصعد الى السماء . اليس كذلك ؟؟

لا نقول اننا ندفن ( روح الانسان ) ، اعتقد اننا سنكون متفقين عند هذه النقطة .

ولكن السيد المسيح الذي يميزه عن باقي ( الناس ) انه (الله الظاهر في الجسد ) الناسوت واللاهوت متحدا في شخص يسوع المسيح . 

فعند موت الناسوت ودفنه ، لا يستطيع ( الموت ان يمسك اللاهوت ) فاخذ (اللاهوت الناسوت المتحد معه وخرج من القبر حيا ) قام المسيح من الاموات بقوته اللاهوتيه الذاتية .

الشواهد التي تقول بذلك مرة اخرى .

(الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه.)
(اعمال 2: 24) 

(فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح)
(1 بطرس 3: 18) 

اعتقد ان هذه النقطة سوف توافقني عليها تماما . 

تبق مناقشة النقطة التالية ....




> صديقي العزيز هل ولدت امه العذراء مع الخطيئه ام بدونها؟
> واذا كانت معها الخطيئه
> كيف ولد السيد المسيح من الروح القدس(بلا خطيئه) و العذرا(التي تحمل الخطيئه) وكان هو بلا خطيئه؟


 

السيد المسيح مولود من عذراء بدون زرع بشر (ليس له اب بشري) ، وهذا جعله انسانا كاملا بحسب الجسد والناسوت ، ولكنه لم يأتي من ( اب وام ) مثل جميع البشر ، ولهذا فهو كما قال عنه الملاك للعذراء في البشارة ( القدوس المولود منك ، يدعى ابن الله ) ( لوقا 1: 35) 
وهذا هو تحقيق النبؤة التي قالها اشعياء ( 11: 7) ان المولود من العذراء هو (عمانوئيل ) الذي تفسيره (الله معنا )

ولهذا فالسيد المسيح ، مثلنا في كل شيء كالناس لحم ودم ( عبرانيين 2: 14) مثلنا ولكن بلا خطية (عبرانيين 4: 15)



> اخي انتقلت الخطيئه حسب المفهوم المسيحي من الخطيئه الاولى وهي خطيئة ادم عليه السلام(هل هذا صحيح) حسب ايات في بداية سفر التكوين
> لكن ماذنبنا نحن في ان تنتقل هذه الخطيئه لنا لم نفعل شيئ حتى ان ادم لم يسالني عندما اكل من شجرة التفاح ما هو ذنبي وذنبك وذنب الناس جميعا؟اخبرني الا يضع هذا العقل بالكف
> عندما افكر بها لا اجد اجابه
> فمثلا اذا انا قتلت او سرقت شخصا ما هو ذنبك وذنب الجميع ان يسجنو معي ما هو ذنبكم
> نحن ونحن بشر غير كاملين لا نفعل مثل هذا لا ندع الذنب والعمل الخطأ ينتقل لشخص اخر فكيف بالله تعالى


 
هنا مفهوم خاطيء دائما يتهمه بنا المسلمون لعدم فهمهم للعقيدة المسيحية من مصدرها ، وهو الكتاب المقدس ، واول دليل انك تقول ان آدم ( اكل من شجرة التفاح ) وليس هناك اي كلام عن شجر التفاح فيما ذكره الكتاب المقدس عن خطية آدم الاولى !!!!!!!!!

عزيزي ، الكتاب المقدس لا يقول اننا ورثنا خطية آدم ، بل ورثنا الطبيعة الفاسدة التي تخطيء ، الطبيعة التي تقول ( كل ممنوع مرغوب ) .

وهنا اقتبس من الفقرة التي كتبتها انت من الكتاب المقدس تقول صراحة :

(النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت.الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن.بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون.)
(حزقيال 18: 20)

اذا نحن لا نعاقب بذنب آدم ، كل انسان يعاقب بذنبه الذي يفعله . فهل هناك انسان لم يفعل خطية واحدة في حياته ؟؟؟

الكتاب المقدس يجيب :
(اذ الجميع اخطأوا واعوزهم مجد الله ) (روميه 3: 23) 
وايضا :
(كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه والرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا.)
(اشعياء 53: 6)


تعال اشرح لك بصورة مثال ، ماذا حدث لنا بعد خطية آدم ؟؟؟

افترض انني اعيش في دولة متقدمة كامريكا ، ثم تزوجت وقررت انا وزوجتي الهجرة لمجاهل افريقيا ، اين سيأتي اولادي بعد ميلادهم ، هل في امريكا او مجاهل افريقيا ؟؟

الموضوع الذي لا تستطيع ان تفهمه في مقارنتك بخطأ آدم وخطأنا نحن من بعده ، ان آدم هو رئيس واول العائلة البشرية .

هو ليس لص سارق ، او قاتل حتى تسأل ما ذنبنا نحن لنحاسب بذنبه ، انه مثل رئيس الجمهورية الذي يوقع او يوافق على تسليم البلد للجيش المحاصر (كما حصل في المانيا وايطاليا واليابان في الحرب العالمية الثانية ) ، وانت تعرف ان المانيا تم تقسيمها ، وجنى العالم ما جناه بسبب غلطة هتلر ، هو ليس سارق او قاتل ، بل هو رئيس دولة . 

فما هو رأيك برئيس الجنس البشري الذي اتخذ قرارا نيابة عن البشرية كلها ؟؟

ولكن انظر للصورة بطريقة ايجابية ، لان نفس هذا القانون ، هو الذي استعمله الله في الخلاص ، فان المسيح الذي قدم الطاعة الكاملة والقداسة الكاملة لله ، سوف يخلّص ايضا شعبه من خطاياهم (متى 1: 21) . 

انه كما يقول الكتاب ( فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس)
(عبرانيين 2: 14) 

اتوقف هنا ، حتى لا نطيل ونتوه بالاجابات . 

استمع الى ردك في هذه النقاط ، ما تتفق معي عليه وما ترده ، وما هو سبب رفضك .

في انتظار ردك الكريم 
الله معك


----------



## juggle (23 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز New_man
بكل تاكيد اوافقك وسوف نبطئ اعلم اني طرحت الكثير من الاسئله وبعضها كان بعيد قليلا عن الموضوع


> الذي دفن هو الناسوت ( الجسد ) ولكن (اللاهوت) لايدفن ، كيف تدفن ( روح الله ) ؟؟؟


روح الانسان لا تدفن فكيف بروح الله الذي لا يموت هذا صحيح واوافقك عليه



> فعند موت الناسوت ودفنه ، لا يستطيع ( الموت ان يمسك اللاهوت ) فاخذ (اللاهوت الناسوت المتحد معه وخرج من القبر حيا ) قام المسيح من الاموات بقوته اللاهوتيه الذاتية .



هل تعني هنا بالناسوت روح الجسد



> ان المولود من العذراء هو (عمانوئيل ) الذي تفسيره (الله معنا )



هذا صحيح تفسيره الله معنا (ليس ابن الله)



> هنا مفهوم خاطيء دائما يتهمه بنا المسلمون لعدم فهمهم للعقيدة المسيحية من مصدرها



اقسم لك ان الذي اخبرني إياها قسا ولم آخذها من مسلم ولست مستعدا ان اسئل اي مسلم عن عقيدتكم ودينكم لانه لن يجمل اي شخص دينا غير دينه اعتقد اني قلتها لك سابقا قال لي انهم اكلوا من شجره وانا قلت شجرة تفاح لانه في عقيدتنا ان ادم اكل من شجرة تفاح فختلط علي الامر وسوف اراجع سفر التكوين



> (النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت.الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن.بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون.)
> (حزقيال 18: 20)
> 
> اذا نحن لا نعاقب بذنب آدم ، كل انسان يعاقب بذنبه الذي يفعله . فهل هناك انسان لم يفعل خطية واحدة في حياته ؟؟؟


كلامك صحيح لا يوجد انسان لم يخطأ ولهاذااخبرنا الله بما اخبر

21فَإِذَا رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ جَمِيعِ خَطَايَاهُ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا وَحَفِظَ كُلَّ فَرَائِضِي وَفَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا. لاَ يَمُوتُ.

وحفظ كل فرائضي حز قيال 18 :6
6لَمْ يَأْكُلْ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَلَمْ يَرْفَعْ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَلَمْ يُنَجِّسِ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ وَلَمْ يَقْرُبِ امْرَأَةً طَامِثاً, 7وَلَمْ يَظْلِمْ إِنْسَاناً, بَلْ رَدَّ لِلْمَدْيُونِ رَهْنَهُ, وَلَمْ يَغْتَصِبِ اغْتِصَاباً بَلْ بَذَلَ خُبْزَهُ لِلْجَوْعَانِ وَكَسَا الْعُرْيَانَ ثَوْباً, 8وَلَمْ يُعْطِ بِـالرِّبَا, وَلَمْ يَأْخُذْ مُرَابَحَةً, وَكَفَّ يَدَهُ عَنِ الْجَوْرِ, وَأَجْرَى الْعَدْلَ الْحَقَّ بَيْنَ الإِنْسَانِ, وَالإِنْسَانِ

اخي الايه في الكتاب المقدس لاتنكر صحيح



> هو ليس لص سارق ، او قاتل حتى تسأل ما ذنبنا نحن لنحاسب بذنبه


وضعتها فقط كمثال



> ووقع الكثير منها ان تلد فتاة دون تدخل الذكر في ذلك والدليل على ذلك الخبر الذي نشرته صحيفة أخبار اليوم المصريه نقلا عن صحيفة الصنداي بكتوريا البرطانيه من ان عددا من النسوه تقدمن الى لجنه طبيه يخبرن بأنهن تعرضن لحالات حمل و ولاده دون تدخل من اي رجل على اية صوره وشكلت اللجنه عددا من الاخصائيين اجروا فحصا طبيا على المرأه وفتاتها ثم قررت بعد الفحص ما يلي:
> 
> (لقد استخدمنا جميع التجارب والاختبارات العلميه في عالم الطب ولم نستطع ان نثبت ان اي رجل قد اشترك بأي وسيله في خلق هذه الفتاه
> صحيفة أخبار الايام المصريه بتاريخ 30 يونيه 1956 م



لقد وضعت هذا التقرير لان الولاده حدثت من دون اب (كالسيد المسيح) والصحيفه وضعت اسمها (الصنداي بكتوريا) والذين اجروا الفحوصات هم مسيحيون(برطانيا)

اذا كان هذا الخبر صحيحا هل يعتبر هاولاء من دون خطيئه ام تولد معهم خطيئه الطبيعه كما تفضلت

سلام الله لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ والصديق الفاضل 
juggle

سلام الله معك ، يملأ قلبك وينير عقلك للفهم 

شكرا على تفهمك ورحابك صدرك للاعتراف بالاتفاق معي حينما يكون الامر موافقا ، اشعر اننا سوف نكون على تفاهم دائما باذن الله .

ودعني ارد بسرعة على بعض الامور التي ذكرتها لننتهي من هذه النقاط بالاتفاق لننتقل الى غيرها .


اولا: اتفقنا انه حتى الروح الانسانية للانسان العادي عندما يموت لا تدفن ، بل تصعد الى السماء ، فسألتني عن معنى ( دفن ناسوت المسيح ) هل معناه (روح الجسد ) ؟؟
والاجابة ، بالطبع لا يعني ( ناسوت المسيح ) روح الجسد ،لانه قال على الصليب ( ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي.ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح.) (لوقا 23: 46)

وسبق وقلنا تكرارا ومرارا ان المسيح (مماتا في الجسد ولكن محي في الروح )(1 بطرس 3: 18)

اذا فالمدفون هو الناسوت ، اللاهوت لا يموت ولايدفن ولا يجوز عليه ما يجوز على ناسوت البشر .

ثانيا: اما عن عمانوئيل فتفسيره ( الله معنا ) وليس تفسيره (ابن الله ) اتفق معك لغويا ، ولكن الحقيقة ان الملاك الذي قال البشارة ، قال للعذراء ، ان المسيح محقق نبؤة ( عمانوئيل ) وفسر معنى الاسم ، قال ايضا ان المسيح ( القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله ) (لوقا 1: 35) وذلك لان روح الله القدوس يحل على العذراء مريم ويتجسد من احشائها ابنا ..

اذا فالمسيح هو ( عمانوئيل = الله معنى ) = ابن الله = الله الظاهر في الجسد ، كل هذه التأكيدات والدلائل لا يمكن تجاهلها واغفالها ، مع الحقائق الاخرى التي تثبت تمام لاهوت السيد المسيح مع تمام الناسوت له ايضا .

ثالثا: تقول 




> كلامك صحيح لا يوجد انسان لم يخطأ ولهاذااخبرنا الله بما اخبر
> 
> 21فَإِذَا رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ جَمِيعِ خَطَايَاهُ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا وَحَفِظَ كُلَّ فَرَائِضِي وَفَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا. لاَ يَمُوتُ.
> 
> ...




دعنا نؤكد الاتفاق ان (الجميع اخطأوا ) وكل انسان يحاسب على خطيته ، هذا واضح من الكتاب المقدس كله ومن سفر حزقيال والفقرة التي كتبتها تحديدا .

هنا الله يقول للشعب القاعدة التي عليها سوف ينال الانسان غفران الخطايا .

(اطرحوا عنكم كل معاصيكم التي عصيتم بها واعملوا لانفسكم قلبا جديدا وروحا جديدة.فلماذا تموتون يا بيت اسرائيل.32 لاني لا أسر بموت من يموت يقول السيد الرب.فارجعوا واحيوا) (حزقيال 18: 31 - 32) 

السؤال الآن : كيف يستطيع الانسان الميت بالخطية ان يرجع ويعطي نفسه حياة ؟؟ كيف يعطي نفسه قلبا جديدا وروحا جديدة ؟؟؟

اذا كان داود النبي بعد خطيته صلي المزمور قائلا (اغسلني كثيرا من اثمي ومن خطيتي طهرني . ..... قلبا نقيا اخلق فيّ يا الله وروحا مستقيما جدّد في داخلي.)( مزمور 51: 2و 10)

ولهذا فنجد الجواب من الرب نفسه في حزقيال ايضا (الاصحاح 36 و 37 ) اتركك لقرائتهما ، ولكني اؤكد على هذه الفقرة 

(وارش عليكم ماء طاهرا فتطهرون من كل نجاستكم ومن كل اصنامكم اطهركم.26 واعطيكم قلبا جديدا واجعل روحا جديدة في داخلكم وانزع قلب الحجر من لحمكم واعطيكم قلب لحم.27 واجعل روحي في داخلكم واجعلكم تسلكون في فرائضي وتحفظون احكامي وتعملون بها.)
(حزقيال 36: 25 - 27)

هنا الله نفسه يعطي نبؤة على لسان حزقيال ، بيوم التطهير وخلق الروح الجديدة والقلب الجديد ، وجميع اليهود يعرفون معنى ( ان يسلك في الفرائض ) اي تقديم الذبائح لمغفرة الخطايا ، وهي الرمز الذي تحقق في الصليب والفداء .

هذه النبؤات تحققت في عمل المسيح على الصليب ، وفسره لنا الروح القدس بالوحي المقدس : 

(واما هذا فبعدما قدّم عن الخطايا ذبيحة واحدة جلس الى الابد عن يمين الله13 منتظرا بعد ذلك حتى توضع اعداؤه موطئا لقدميه. 14 لانه بقربان واحد قد اكمل الى الابد المقدّسين. 15 ويشهد لنا الروح القدس ايضا.لانه بعدما قال سابقا 16 هذا هو العهد الذي اعهده معهم بعد تلك الايام يقول الرب اجعل نواميسي في قلوبهم واكتبها في اذهانهم 17 ولن اذكر خطاياهم وتعدياتهم في ما بعد. 18 وانما حيث تكون مغفرة لهذه لا يكون بعد قربان عن الخطية 19 فاذ لنا ايها الاخوة ثقة بالدخول الى الاقداس بدم يسوع)
(عبرانيين 10: 12 - 19) 

خلاصة القول : غفران الخطايا بحسب قانون الله يجب له سفك دم وذبيحة 
(وكل شيء تقريبا يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة)(عبرانيين 9 : 22) وهذا معناه موت المسيح على الصليب .

لا يمكن ان تقرأ الكتاب بطريقة مجتزئه يا عزيزي ، لانه فكرا كاملا متكاملا . لو كانت آية واحدة تكفي ، فلماذا لدينا كتاب كامل ؟؟


رابعا: وحتى لا اطيل ، فالنقطة التي تقولها بأن هناك بحث نقلته جريدة الاخبار المصرية مفاده ان هناك حالات حمل وولاده بدون تدخل رجال ، فهذا ضد قانون الله للولادة ، وانا عن نفسي لا اخوض في الرد على كلام مرسل بدون دليل ، هات الدليل لنتكلم عنه سويا ، ولا داعي للدخول في مهاترات ومناقشات جانبية بين (القيل والقال ) خاصة وانت غير متأكد من صحة الخبر . 

واتوقف لتلقي ردك الكريم قبل الاسترسال .

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## juggle (24 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي وصديق العزيز New_man
سلام الله عليك
اتكنى من الله جل وعلا ان يوفقنا الى كل الخير ويبعدنا عن طريق الشر والاشرار
صديقي العزيز ابدأ من هنا 


> اولا: اتفقنا انه حتى الروح الانسانية للانسان العادي عندما يموت لا تدفن ، بل تصعد الى السماء ، فسألتني عن معنى ( دفن ناسوت المسيح ) هل معناه (روح الجسد ) ؟؟
> والاجابة ، بالطبع لا يعني ( ناسوت المسيح ) روح الجسد ،لانه قال على الصليب ( ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي.ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح.) (لوقا 23: 46)
> 
> وسبق وقلنا تكرارا ومرارا ان المسيح (مماتا في الجسد ولكن محي في الروح )(1 بطرس 3: 18)
> ...


نعم اتفق معك في هذا ان الروح لم تدفن بل الجسد وحده



> ثانيا: اما عن عمانوئيل فتفسيره ( الله معنا ) وليس تفسيره (ابن الله ) اتفق معك لغويا ، ولكن الحقيقة ان الملاك الذي قال البشارة ، قال للعذراء ، ان المسيح محقق نبؤة ( عمانوئيل ) وفسر معنى الاسم ، قال ايضا ان المسيح ( القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله ) (لوقا 1: 35) وذلك لان روح الله القدوس يحل على العذراء مريم ويتجسد من احشائها ابنا ..
> 
> اذا فالمسيح هو ( عمانوئيل = الله معنى ) = ابن الله = الله الظاهر في الجسد ، كل هذه التأكيدات والدلائل لا يمكن تجاهلها واغفالها ، مع الحقائق الاخرى التي تثبت تمام لاهوت السيد المسيح مع تمام الناسوت له ايضا .



اذهب لاي قاموس عبري وضع كلمة عمانوئيل 





> (עמנו אל)


 في اي قاموس لن تعطيك معنى ابن الله او الله الظاهر في جسد

كما ان كلمة (عمانوئيل) (الله معنا) لا يلزم ان يكون المسمى بها هو الله ,فالله مع او معنا ليست دليلا على الوهية احد , فبوجود السيد المسيح بيننا مثلا دليل على ان الله يعتني بنا ويحفظنا ويرعانا كما يقول لوقا (7 : 16) 16فَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ خَوْفٌ وَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ قَائِلِينَ: "قَدْ قَامَ فِينَا نَبِيٌّ عَظِيمٌ وَافْتَقَدَ اللهُ شَعْبَهُ".

ايضا صاحب النبوئه نفسه اشعياء معنى اسمه(الله يخلص) هل هذا دليل على انه الله
وبارباس القاتل الذي اطلق قبل يسوع معنى اسمه (ابن الرب زابن المعظم) هل هذا يعني انه الله
ويوئيل الذي معنى اسمه(الرب هو الله) هل هذا يعني انه الله
طبعا كلا الا توافقني؟



> (وارش عليكم ماء طاهرا فتطهرون من كل نجاستكم ومن كل اصنامكم اطهركم.26 واعطيكم قلبا جديدا واجعل روحا جديدة في داخلكم وانزع قلب الحجر من لحمكم واعطيكم قلب لحم.27 واجعل روحي في داخلكم واجعلكم تسلكون في فرائضي وتحفظون احكامي وتعملون بها.)
> (حزقيال 36: 25 - 27)
> 
> هنا الله نفسه يعطي نبؤة على لسان حزقيال ، بيوم التطهير وخلق الروح الجديدة والقلب الجديد ، وجميع اليهود يعرفون معنى ( ان يسلك في الفرائض ) اي تقديم الذبائح لمغفرة الخطايا ، وهي الرمز الذي تحقق في الصليب والفداء .
> ...


ان الله لا يريد ذبيحه بل رحمه ومغفره وتوبه 
انظر  متى (9 :13) 13فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَعَلَّمُوا مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَاراً بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى اَلتَّوْبَةِ"

وبما انه كل انسان ولدت معه خطيئة الطبيعه التي ذهبت به الى الموت والهلا لماذا قال المسيح في
متى (7 : 17) 17هَكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً وَأَمَّا اَلشَّجَرَةُ اَلرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً
هذه اشاره الى الصالحين واعمالهم الصالحه اي ان هناك اناس لم يرثو اخطيئه

مرقس (2 : 17) 17فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ لَهُمْ: "لاَ يَحْتَاجُ الأَصِحَّاءُ إِلَى طَبِيبٍ بَلِ الْمَرْضَى. لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَاراً بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ" وهذا دليل اخر على ان الخطيئه لم تنتشر لكل البشر فهناك ابرار

انظر لوقا (5 : 32) لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَاراً بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ" وهذا ايضا

قسم المسيح الناس الى قسمين قسم لم يرث الخطيئه وقسم اخر قد ورثها

قال المسيح ايضا في متى (12 : 37) لأَنَّكَ بِكَلاَمِكَ تَتَبَرَّرُ وَبِكَلاَمِكَ تُدَانُ
دليل على ان الانسان يعاقب ويدان بعمله هو ولم يتحدث عن خطيئه نرثها من احد او من الطبيعه

لم ارى نص ورد على لسان الانبياء يتكلم عن الخطيئه المورثه ولا حتى على لسان عيسى عليه السلام

الان الصلب والخلاص:

يقول المسيح عليه السلام 
متى (12 :32) 32وَمَنْ قَالَ كَلِمَةً عَلَى اَبْنِ الإِنْسَانِ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَأَمَّا مَنْ قَالَ عَلَى اَلرُّوحِ اَلْقُدُسِ فَلَنْ يُغْفَرَ لَهُ لاَ فِي هَذَا اَلْعَالَمِ وَلاَ فِي اَلآتِي

ولوقا (12 :10) 10وَكُلُّ مَنْ قَالَ كَلِمَةً عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَأَمَّا مَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلاَ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ

والمعنى واضح ان كل من استهزء بالروح القدس (جبريل في الاسلام) (الله في المسيحيه) فلا غفران له 
اذا هناك اناس لن يخلصوا بالكذب والاستهزاء بالروح القدس فاين الصلب من هذا؟

تقولون ان المسيح افتدى البشريه وخلصها ويقول المسيح نفسه ان هناك كاذبون لن يغفر لهم

قال المسيح في 
متى (16 : 27) إِنَّ اَبْنَ اَلإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ.

المسيح نفسه يقول ان الانسان سيجازى حسب عمله وهذا يتنافى مع مفهوم  من الخطيئه بالصلب فأين الصلب من ذلك؟
النص يدل على ان الخلاص بالعمل ليس بالصلب

انظر متى (6 : 4) 4لِكَيْ تَكُونَ صَدَقَتُكَ فِي اَلْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ اَلَّذِي يَرَى فِي اَلْخَفَاءِ هُوَ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً
اذا هناك جزاء وهذا يتنافى مع الخلاص الشامل الذي يتضمنه الصلب

قال المسيح متى (26 : 24) إِنَّ اَبْنَ اَلإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذَلِكَ اَلرَّجُلِ اَلَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ اَبْنُ اَلإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْراً لِذَلِكَ اَلرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ
مرقس (14 : 21)21إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْراً لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ!
يحذر احد حواريه الذي يريد ان يخونه ويبلغ عنه فإذا كان الصلب للخلاص وبإرادة المسيح فلماذا الويل لمن يسهل الصلب؟!
ألا يجب ان يشكر يهوذا الاسخربوطي ويعزز من شأنه ويرفع مرتبته عند ابيه(الله)

لقد قضى المسيح الليل كله بالصله طالبا خلاصه من صالبيه 
انتظر متى (26 : 39) 39ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: "يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ اَلْكَأْسُ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ"

واستجاب الله له 
انظر الرساله الى العبرانيين ( 5 : 7) 7الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ،

وكان المسيح شديد الحزن اثناء تلك الليله انظر متى (26 : 36- 39)
حِينَئِذٍ جَاءَ مَعَهُمْ يَسُوعُ إِلَى ضَيْعَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا جَثْسَيْمَانِي فَقَالَ لِلتَّلاَمِيذِ: "اجْلِسُوا هَهُنَا حَتَّى أَمْضِيَ وَأُصَلِّيَ هُنَاكَ". 37ثُمَّ أَخَذَ مَعَهُ بُطْرُسَ وَاَبْنَيْ زَبْدِي وَاَبْتَدَأَ يَحْزَنُ وَيَكْتَئِبُ. 38فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: "نَفْسِي حَزِينَةٌ جِدّاً حَتَّى اَلْمَوْتِ. اَمْكُثُوا هَهُنَا وَاَسْهَرُوا مَعِي". 39ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: "يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ اَلْكَأْسُ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ"
 فلو كان الصلب هدفا منشودا للمسيح لما صلى وطلب من ابيه ان ينجيه
لماذا حزن وكتئاب؟

قال بولص في روميه (2 :3) و (2 :6) (أَفَتَظُنُّ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي تَدِينُ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ وَأَنْتَ تَفْعَلُهَا أَنَّكَ تَنْجُو مِنْ دَيْنُونَةِ اللهِ)
(6الَّذِي سَيُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ أَعْمَالِهِ.)

اذا هناك حساب وهناك اعمال والمجازاه حسب الدينونه, اذا لماذا كان صلب المسيح؟

تقول الكنيسه ان صلب المسيح هو كفاره لمن فقط امن بصلبه. اذا كان هذا صحيح كيف سينال الذين عاشوا قبل المسيح الكفاره؟
فهل يطالب الله الذين عاشو بعد المسيح بالكفاره ولا يطالب الذين قبله؟

يقول بولص في كورنثس الاولى (3 : 8) كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ سَيَأْخُذُ أُجْرَتَهُ بِحَسَبِ تَعَبِهِ
اذا الاجر حسب المشقه

الرساله الى اهل غيلاطيه (3 :13) 13اَلْمَسِيحُ افْتَدَانَا مِنْ لَعْنَةِ النَّامُوسِ، إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً لأَجْلِنَا، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: "مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ"
هذا يعني ان المسيح اصابته اللعنه عندما علق على الصليب (الخشبه)
فكيف يكون المسيح ملعونا ومخلصا في الوقت ذاته؟الملعون يحتاج الى ان يخلص نفسه من اللعنه أولا قبل ان ينقذ سواه

واخيرا فان موت المسيح لم يحقق متطلبات الذبيحة خطيئه ذلك لانه حسب الاناجيل تعرض المسيح للضرب والجلد 
انظر متى (26 : 67) حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ
متى (27 : 26) حِينَئِذٍ أَطْلَقَ لَهُمْ بَارَابَاسَ وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَجَلَدَهُ وَأَسْلَمَهُ لِيُصْلَبَ. 
بينما التوراة تحدد ان الذبيحه يجب ان تكون بلا اي عيوب جسديه 
التثنيه (17 : 1) "لا تَذْبَحْ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ ثَوْراً أَوْ شَاةً فِيهِ عَيْبٌ شَيْءٌ مَا رَدِيءٌ لأَنَّ ذَلِكَ رِجْسٌ لدَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ

والقانون الاوي لذبيحة الخطيئه يحدد أن الكاهن يلأخذ بعض دم الضحيه بإصبعه ويجعله على قرون المذبح في المعبد والباقي يصب على باقي قاعدة المذبح
انظر اللاويين (4 : 30)  
وَيَأْخُذُ الْكَاهِنُ مِنْ دَمِهَا بِإِصْبَعِهِ وَيَجْعَلُ عَلَى قُرُونِ مَذْبَحِ الْمُحْرَقَةِ وَيَصُبُّ سَائِرَ دَمِهَا إِلَى أَسْفَلِ الْمَذْبَحِ. 31وَجَمِيعَ شَحْمِهَا يَنْزِعُهُ كَمَا نُزِعَ الشَّحْمُ عَنْ ذَبِيحَةِ السَّلاَمَةِ وَيُوقِدُ الْكَاهِنُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ رَائِحَةَ سُرُورٍ لِلرَّبِّ وَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْهُ الْكَاهِنُ فَيُصْفَحُ عَنْهُ. 32"وَإِنْ أَتَى بِقُرْبَانِهِ مِنَ الضَّأْنِ ذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّةٍ يَأْتِي بِهَا أُنْثَى صَحِيحَةً. 33وَيَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِ ذَبِيحَةِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَيَذْبَحُهَا ذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّةٍ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يَذْبَحُ فِيهِ الْمُحْرَقَةَ. 34وَيَأْخُذُ الْكَاهِنُ مِنْ دَمِ ذَبِيحَةِ الْخَطِيَّةِ بِإِصْبَعِهِ وَيَجْعَلُ عَلَى قُرُونِ مَذْبَحِ الْمُحْرَقَةِ وَيَصُبُّ سَائِرَ الدَّمِ إِلَى أَسْفَلِ الْمَذْبَحِ. 35وَجَمِيعَ شَحْمِهِ يَنْزِعُهُ كَمَا يُنْزَعُ شَحْمُ الضَّأْنِ عَنْ ذَبِيحَةِ السَّلاَمَةِ وَيُوقِدُهُ الْكَاهِنُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ عَلَى وَقَائِدِ الرَّبِّ. وَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْهُ الْكَاهِنُ مِنْ خَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي أَخْطَأَ فَيُصْفَحُ عَنْهُ.

وهذا كله لا يوجد في صلب المسيح كما ان موت المسيح ليس بذبيحه لانه مات مصلوبا وهناك فرق بين الذبح والصلب

اخي العزيز انا متأسف لاني اطلت عليك حاولت ان أخذ جميع الكلام عن لسان المسيح

لم استطع الرد بسرعه عليك بسبب تشتت افكاري و اضظررت لقرائة العهد الجديد وتدوين كل ايه على دفتر
والاستعانه google

تحياتي واحترامي لصدسقي العزيز


----------



## Kiril (24 سبتمبر 2009)

> متى (7 : 17) 17هَكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً وَأَمَّا اَلشَّجَرَةُ اَلرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً
> هذه اشاره الى الصالحين واعمالهم الصالحه اي ان هناك اناس لم يرثو اخطيئه


كيف يا عزيزي
هل يوجد انسان بلا خطية؟
بل كان يقصد يوم الدينونة عندما يدين الله العالم...الذي فعل الصالح و قبل المسيح سيخلص
يو 6: 51 انا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء.ان اكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا الى الابد.والخبز الذي انا اعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم 
عزيزي.....كما قيل لك الكتاب المقدس وحدة متكاملة لا يصلح ان تأخذ ايه و تأخذ مفاهيم منها
بل الكتاب المقدس ككل



> قسم المسيح الناس الى قسمين قسم لم يرث الخطيئه وقسم اخر قد ورثها


من فضلك لا تفسر علي مزاجك
ارجع للكتاب المقدس
رو 3: 12 الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا.ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد 



> اذا هناك اناس لن يخلصوا بالكذب والاستهزاء بالروح القدس فاين الصلب من هذا؟


سؤال
انت لم تقبل الله بل و تطاولت عليه..........مع ان الله قدم لك اعظم هدية الا و هي الخلاص من الخطية
فلماذا يقبلك في يوم الدينونة؟



> النص يدل على ان الخلاص بالعمل ليس بالصلب


يو 14: 6 قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي
مت 8: 17 لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل هو اخذ اسقامنا وحمل امراضنا . 
يو 1: 29 وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا اليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم. 
لا تأخذ ايه و تستنتج منها من فضلك
مت 16: 21 من ذلك الوقت ابتدأ يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه ينبغي ان يذهب الى اورشليم ويتألم كثيرا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم. 

الصليب حتمي



> فإذا كان الصلب للخلاص وبإرادة المسيح فلماذا الويل لمن يسهل الصلب؟!


لأنه يعرف انه لن يتوب.......بل مضي و شنق نفسه



> فلو كان الصلب هدفا منشودا للمسيح لما صلى وطلب من ابيه ان ينجيه
> لماذا حزن وكتئاب؟


تخيل انك تحمل ذنوب العالم اجمع من اول ادم حتي اخر انسان,,,,,,,



> آية 7 :- الذي في أيام جسده إذ قدم بصراخ شديد و دموع طلبات و تضرعات للقادر أن يخلصه من الموت و سمع له من اجل تقواه.



فى أيام جسده = أى أن آلامه كانت بالجسد (1بط 4 : 1).

إذ قدم بصراخ شديد = لم نسمع أن المسيح حاول الهرب من الصليب، بل هو جاء لهذا السبب وأنتهر بطرس إذ حاول أن يثنيه عن الصليب (مت 16 : 21 – 23) بل تنبأ كثيراً عن آلامه وموته. ولكن هل يعقل أن يضرب بالسياط وتدق المسامير في جسده ولا يصرخ فهو صرخ لأجلنا وقبل العار لأجلنا. صراخه ظهر فى صلاته فى بستان جثسيمانى وعرقه الذى كان مثل الدم وطلبه أن تجوز عنه هذه الكأس. هو تحمل ألام حقيقية وكان يئن ويصرخ كأى إنسان. ربما كإنسان طلب أن لا يتحمل هذه الكأس ولكنه إذ هو واحد بلاهوته مع أبيه ومشيئتهما واحدة قال لتكن لا كإرادتى بل كإرادتك 

أن يخلصه من الموت وسمع له = هذه لا تفهم إطلاقاً أن الآب إستجاب له فلم يمت بل أن الأب إستجاب له بأن تركه يموت ومن داخل الموت تعامل مع الموت، قوة الحياة التى فيه إبتلعت الموت فخلص نفسه من الموت وقام وخلص البشرية معه فقامت البشرية من الموت. بالموت داس الموت. والله إستجاب له بالقيامة التى صارت حياة جديدة له ولكل الكنيسة. 

من أجل تقواه = كيف أنتصر على إبليس وعلى الموت. راجع (يوحنا 14 : 30) فرئيس هذا العالم إبليس لم يجد فيه خطية وبالتالى لم يكن للموت سلطان عليه فداس الموت ببره.

من فضلك ارجع للتفاسير قبل ان تفسر .........

عب 9: 26 فاذ ذاك كان يجب ان يتألم مرارا كثيرة منذ تأسيس العالم ولكنه الآن قد اظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه 



> كيف سينال الذين عاشوا قبل المسيح الكفاره؟


ادم و ابراهيم و نوح و يوسف و موسي الم يكونوا هؤلاء ابرارا في عيني الله؟



> هذا يعني ان المسيح اصابته اللعنه عندما علق على الصليب (الخشبه)


1 كو 1: 18 فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله. 
ملعون من قبل الغير مؤمنين و نري هذا جليا من اهانات للسيد المسيح من غير المؤمنين



> بينما التوراة تحدد ان الذبيحه يجب ان تكون بلا اي عيوب جسديه


سامحني لو قلت تفكيرك مثل اليهود.......مادي
و تناسيت ان الخلاص لا يتم الا بانسان بلا خطية
 عب 17 من ثم كان ينبغي ان يشبه اخوته في كل شيء لكي يكون رحيما ورئيس كهنة امينا في ما للّه حتى يكفّر خطايا الشعب
شابهنا في كل شئ ما خلا الخطية وحدها
حتي ان المسيح قال
يو 8: 46 من منكم يبكّتني على خطية.فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي


----------



## juggle (24 سبتمبر 2009)

> كيف يا عزيزي
> هل يوجد انسان بلا خطية؟
> بل كان يقصد يوم الدينونة عندما يدين الله العالم...الذي فعل الصالح و قبل المسيح سيخلص
> يو 6: 51 انا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء.ان اكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا الى الابد.والخبز الذي انا اعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم
> ...


صدقني جميع الايات التي قدمتها من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الانسان يولد بلا خطيئه
و الايه التي ادليت بها تفسر بأشكال اخرى منها
(الخبز الذي اعطي هو جسدي الذي أبذله من اجل حياة العالم)
1 :اخبز الذي هو جهد المسيح المتواصل ليوصل الرساله الى اليهود
لانه قال هو جسدي الذي ابذله (اي يبذل مجهود)
من اجل حياة العالم بكل تأكيد لانه من يتبع الناموس والوصايا يحيا حياة ابديه



> سؤال
> انت لم تقبل الله بل و تطاولت عليه..........مع ان الله قدم لك اعظم هدية الا و هي الخلاص من الخطية
> فلماذا يقبلك في يوم الدينونة؟


لأن الشخص قبل وآمن بالصلب وانتم تقولون بأن كل من يأمن بأن المسيح صلب وقتل ودفن من أجل التكفير عن الخطايا يكفر عن خطاياه ويحيا حياة ابديه هل هذا صحيح؟

اخبرني اميركا من اكبر الدول المسيحيه لماذا يكثر بها الزنا والقتل واللواط .....
اليس هذا تعدي على حقوق الله اليس هذا خارج الناموس والوصايا 



> من فضلك لا تفسر علي مزاجك
> ارجع للكتاب المقدس
> رو 3: 12 الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا.ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد


عد الى رو  (3 : 10 - 11) لأَنَّنَا قَدْ شَكَوْنَا أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ وَالْيُونَانِيِّينَ أَجْمَعِينَ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ 10كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: "أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بَارٌّ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. 11لَيْسَ مَنْ يَفْهَمُ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ اللهَ

ليس بار ولا واحد من اليونان واليهود لماذا؟ لانه ولا واحد يطلب الله وانت تقول الكتاب المقدس متكامل؟



> يو 14: 6 قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي
> مت 8: 17 لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل هو اخذ اسقامنا وحمل امراضنا .
> يو 1: 29 وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا اليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم.
> لا تأخذ ايه و تستنتج منها من فضلك
> مت 16: 21 من ذلك الوقت ابتدأ يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه ينبغي ان يذهب الى اورشليم ويتألم كثيرا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم.


ما هو النص الذي قبلها:بالمختصر قال احد التلامذه المسيح كيف سنجدك عند ذهابك فأخبرهم بما قاله
]يو 14: 6 قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي

النص الذي يسبقه هو(أَنَا أَمْضِي لِأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً 3وَإِنْ مَضَيْتُ وَأَعْدَدْتُ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً آتِي أَيْضاً وَآخُذُكُمْ إِلَيَّ حَتَّى حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً 4وَتَعْلَمُونَ حَيْثُ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ وَتَعْلَمُونَ الطَّرِيقَ". 5قَالَ لَهُ تُومَا: "يَا سَيِّدُ لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ فَكَيْفَ نَقْدِرُ أَنْ نَعْرِفَ الطَّرِيقَ؟)

ما هو معناها؟  





> انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي



هنا المسيح كان يقصد رحله روحيه اما التلاميذ فقط تخيلوا مناطق جغرافيه مثل مصر سوريا ليبيا .... كان يسوع يتحدث عن الله فقال انا الطريق والحق والحياه ليس احد يأتي الى الاب الا بي كان هذا اكثر من ان تستوعبه عقولهم قال له فيلبس ارنا الاب وكفانا كانوا يريدون ان يرو الله جهره اجاب يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذا مدته ولم تعلافني يا فيليبس اي انك يهودي وبهذه الصفه كان يجب ان لا تطلب طلب كهذا الطلب فما من انسان يرى الله ويبقى حيا وانت وقد صاحبتني 3 سنوات لم تفهم رسالتي بعد؟تريد ان ترى الله بعينيك وانت لا تستطيع ان تنظر الى الشمس الذي رآني فقد رأى الاب اي اذا مهمتموني فهمتم ما الله هذا هو الكلام الذي كان يقوله دائما انهم لايبصروني ابصارا ولا يسمعوني سماعه فالابصار لا يراد به الرؤيا بالعين وانما الفهم والمعنى اذا فهمتم من انا فسوف تفهمون مالله وعندما قال الذي رآني فقد راى الاب لم يقصد انه الله

هو الطريق نعم لانه اتى بالطريق التي تنجينا
والحق لانه مرسل من قبل الاب (الله) بكلمته وناموسه وهو الحق من الله (لاتقل معناها انه الله)
والحياه : اي ان من يتبع الناموس والوصايا يحيا حياة ابديه ويصل الى الاب (الله)
بي عن طريق اتباع ما اوصيكم به من وصايا.

بعد متى 16 : 21 أتبعها بأنه كل واحد سيجازى حسب عمله

اما (





> يو 1: 29 وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا اليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم.
> لا تأخذ ايه و تستنتج منها من فضلك)



في هذه الايه ساوا المسيح نفسه مع بني اسرائيل قال إني انما ارسلت للخراف الضاله من بني اسرائيل



> لأنه يعرف انه لن يتوب.......بل مضي و شنق نفسه



هل كان عالما بالغيب؟؟


> تخيل انك تحمل ذنوب العالم اجمع من اول ادم حتي اخر انسان,,,,,,,


وما ذنبه ان يحمله الاب كل ذنوب العالم الم يقل في حزقيال 18 : 20 الاِبْنُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ وَالأَبُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الاِبْنِ. بِرُّ الْبَارِّ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ وَشَرُّ الشِّرِّيرِ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ لماذا رجع الله في كلانه لا تقل ايه ناسخه لاتؤمنون بالايات الناسخه في الكتاب لمقدس



> من فضلك ارجع للتفاسير قبل ان تفسر


يوجد الكثير من التفاسير وكل كنيسه تفسر حسب معتقدها الديني 


> عب 9: 26 فاذ ذاك كان يجب ان يتألم مرارا كثيرة منذ تأسيس العالم ولكنه الآن قد اظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه


استشهدت من الكتاب المقدس بأن المسيح اذا كان ذبيحه فهو مرفوض عند الله حسب كتبكم 

مره اخرى 


> التثنيه (17 : 1) "لا تَذْبَحْ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ ثَوْراً أَوْ شَاةً فِيهِ عَيْبٌ شَيْءٌ مَا رَدِيءٌ لأَنَّ ذَلِكَ رِجْسٌ لدَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ


فكيف ان كان سيفدي جميع العالم بأسره



> ادم و ابراهيم و نوح و يوسف و موسي الم يكونوا هؤلاء ابرارا في عيني الله؟


انا اتفق هنا لكن هكذا تناقض نفسك 
تذكر ماذا قلت


> رو 3: 12 الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا.ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد


وايضا





> هل يوجد انسان بلا خطية؟







> كو 1: 18 فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله.
> ملعون من قبل الغير مؤمنين و نري هذا جليا من اهانات للسيد المسيح من غير المؤمنين


ألا ترى في هذه الايه ان بولص نفسه يناقض نفسه في رسائله
ماذا قال في رسالة اهل غيلاطيه (3 : 13) 13اَلْمَسِيحُ افْتَدَانَا مِنْ لَعْنَةِ النَّامُوسِ، إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً لأَجْلِنَا، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: "مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ"

ألا يناقض نفسه؟؟ يقول ملعون عن الذين يقولون عن المسيح انه لعن (حاشاه طبعا فهو كله طهاره ومحبه وايمان)  على الصليب حسب ايات (الكتاب المقدس) يقول اذ صار لعنة لاجلنا



> يو 8: 46 من منكم يبكّتني على خطية.فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي



نحن نؤمن بالمسيح وما انزل على المسيح بدون تردد وسنعمل به لكن
اين انجيل المسيح (عيسى) أقرأ في الاناجيل انه كان يعلم الناس الانجيل فأين إنجيله؟؟؟



> سامحني لو قلت تفكيرك مثل اليهود.......مادي
> و تناسيت ان الخلاص لا يتم الا بانسان بلا خطية
> عب 17 من ثم كان ينبغي ان يشبه اخوته في كل شيء لكي يكون رحيما ورئيس كهنة امينا في ما للّه حتى يكفّر خطايا الشعب
> شابهنا في كل شئ ما خلا الخطية وحدها


لن اعتب عليك تستطيع ان تقول ما تريد لكن لا افكر تفكير مادي
ان جميع الايات التي جأت انت بها تخالف جميع الايات التي انا استشهدت بها راجع جميع الايات وسترى التناقض

اعيد واكرر من الكتاب المقدس بر البار عليه وشر الشرير عليه وايضا الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن 

اشكرك على رد

احترامي وتقدري


----------



## Kiril (24 سبتمبر 2009)

> و الايه التي ادليت بها تفسر بأشكال اخرى منها


من الذي فسر هذا........انت؟
كن موضوعيا اخي



> اخبرني اميركا من اكبر الدول المسيحيه لماذا يكثر بها الزنا والقتل واللواط .....
> اليس هذا تعدي على حقوق الله اليس هذا خارج الناموس والوصايا


و كذلك السعودية.......
.و من منذ متي نحكم علي الشريعة من خلال الناس و ليس من خلال الوصايا و التعاليم؟



> ليس بار ولا واحد من اليونان واليهود لماذا؟


كل البشر عزيزي.......كل البشر.....لا يوجد احد صالح
رو 3: 23 اذ الجميع اخطأوا واعوزهم مجد الله. 



> هنا المسيح كان يقصد رحله روحيه اما التلاميذ فقط تخيلوا مناطق جغرافيه مثل مصر سوريا ليبيا


علي اي اساس هذا الافتراض؟



> وعندما قال الذي رآني فقد راى الاب لم يقصد انه الله


بل قصد
لا تفترض يا عزيزي من نفسك.......من فضلك ارجع للتفاسير



> في هذه الايه ساوا المسيح نفسه مع بني اسرائيل قال إني انما ارسلت للخراف الضاله من بني اسرائيل


في هذة الاية شهد له يوحنا المعمدان بأنه المسيا المنتظر.....مش عارف انت كنت تقصد ايه او افترضت ايه



> هل كان عالما بالغيب؟؟


طبعا 
المسيح عالم كل شئ .........ألسنا نؤمن بان المسيح هو الله
و الا كيف تنبأ ان احد سيسلمه و انه سيصلب؟



> وما ذنبه ان يحمله الاب كل ذنوب العالم


الابن هو الذي حمل خطايا العالم و ليس الاب
مت 20: 28 كما ان ابن الانسان لم يأت ليخدم بل ليخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين 
يو 3: 16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية 
يو 6: 51 انا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء.ان اكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا الى الابد.والخبز الذي انا اعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم 



> يوجد الكثير من التفاسير وكل كنيسه تفسر حسب معتقدها الديني


لنفترض ان هذ صحيح........يوجد تفسير في المنتدي بأعلي للاب انطونيوس فكري و القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي
و اعتقد ان هؤلاء من الناس العظام و الكنيسة الشرقية تتداول اقوال الاباء منذ عهد الرسل الاطهار



> فكيف ان كان سيفدي جميع العالم بأسره


انا جاوبت علي هذة النقطة.........راجع نفسك



> ادم و ابراهيم و نوح و يوسف و موسي الم يكونوا هؤلاء ابرارا في عيني الله؟
> انا اتفق هنا لكن هكذا تناقض نفسك


ابرارا في عيني الله
و لكنهم جميعا اعوزهم مجد الله لم اقل ابدا انهم بدون خطية
ابراهيم كذب و موسي قتل و ادم عصي الله
لا يوجد انسان بلا خطية



> ألا ترى في هذه الايه ان بولص نفسه يناقض نفسه في رسائله
> ماذا قال في رسالة اهل غيلاطيه (3 : 13) 13اَلْمَسِيحُ افْتَدَانَا مِنْ لَعْنَةِ النَّامُوسِ، إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً لأَجْلِنَا، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: "مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ"
> ألا يناقض نفسه؟؟ يقول ملعون عن الذين يقولون عن المسيح انه لعن (حاشاه طبعا فهو كله طهاره ومحبه وايمان) على الصليب حسب ايات (الكتاب المقدس) يقول اذ صار لعنة لاجلنا


جاوبت و قلت ملعون عند غير المؤمنين..........



> فأين إنجيله؟؟؟


لم "ينزل" عليه انجيل ابدا........لاحظ ما قاله
مت 5: 17 لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء.ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمّل 
من يستطيع ان يكمل شرائع غير الذي انزلها من الاول
يو 8: 58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن 



> اعيد واكرر من الكتاب المقدس بر البار عليه وشر الشرير عليه وايضا الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن


سامحني لو قلت سيادتك مش عارف تفرق
الموضوع مش ثأر..الابن يشيل خطية ابوه
الموضوع الطبيعة البشرية الخاطئة.....ورثنا الطبيعة الخاطئة و ليست خطية ادم


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ والصديق العزيز 

juggle 

حتى لا اثقل عليك في الحوار مع اثنين ، سوف اتوقف جزئيا عن الحوار معك 
واترك حوارك مع الاخ الحبيب كيرو ، حتى يتم التركيز فيه .

وعندما ينتهي معك الاخ كيرو ، واذا اردت استكمال الحوار مرة اخرى 
سوف اكون اكثر من سعيدا لتكملة الحوار معك .

سلام الله ونعمته تكون معك .


----------



## juggle (24 سبتمبر 2009)

صديقي العزيز New _man
اذا احببت ان تتابع الحوار معي فأنا لا اعترض وبالعكس اكون مسرورا إذ اني استمع لرأيين وشخصين يكون افضل لي

انا لم ادخل هنا للمجادله او اقول انا كلامي صحيح وانتم مخطئيين او العكس
جئت لهدف واحد وهو الوصول الى الحقيقه لا غير وفي النهايه كل شخص حسب ما يراه مناسب يسير عليه
فكلكم خير وبركه

تحياتي صديقي


----------



## juggle (24 سبتمبر 2009)

> من الذي فسر هذا........انت؟
> كن موضوعيا اخي



اجل انا من فسرته لقد فسرته حسب الفكر السائد والتي كانت في زمانه
انت تعلم انه ايام اليهود والاغريق واليونان وغيرهم
لكل كتاب فن ولغه وهنا تكمن عبقرية وفكر الكتاب المقدس
انت تنظر له من منظور غربي او عربي
اما انا انظر له من المنظور الاغريقي (في زمن الكتاب المقدس)

ثانيا: 





> و كذلك السعودية.......
> .و من منذ متي نحكم علي الشريعة من خلال الناس و ليس من خلال الوصايا و التعاليم؟



هذا صحيح كلامك لا يوجد به عيب او خطأ
لكن لم اكن اقصد مثلما فهمت انت انا قلت :


> لأن الشخص قبل وآمن بالصلب وانتم تقولون بأن كل من يأمن بأن المسيح صلب وقتل ودفن من أجل التكفير عن الخطايا يكفر عن خطاياه ويحيا حياة ابديه هل هذا صحيح؟


فطرحت اميركا كمثال لانهم ضد وصايا الرب فكيف سيكفر عنهم ولن يحاسبوا على ما فعلوه
واستشهدت بآيات من الكتاب المقدس تؤكد ان المسيح سوف يحاسبهم
لكن لماذا؟ فقد كفر عن خطاياهم


> متى (16 : 27) إِنَّ اَبْنَ اَلإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ.





> كل البشر عزيزي.......كل البشر.....لا يوجد احد صالح
> رو 3: 23 اذ الجميع اخطأوا واعوزهم مجد الله.


حسنا لماذا كفر الله عن خطاياهم وقال عنهم ابرا إن كان التكفير فقط عن طريق الصلب والفداء

ويقول الكتاب المقدس بأن المسيح كان ذبيحه اليس كذلك
لكنه حسب حقيدتكم وكلامكم لم يكن يمتلك شروط الذبيحه وذكرتها لك لكنك تجاهلتها 
انت تقول بأن المسيح جاء ليكمل الناموس وليس ليغيره وانا اوافقك وهي في الكتاب المقديس لا يمكن تجاهلها وبهذا لكن تأكد على نبوئه في الكتاب المقدس عن النبي محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم)



> علي اي اساس هذا الافتراض؟


هذه الايه
متى 13 : 10 - 14
فَتَقَدَّمَ اَلتَّلاَمِيذُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: "لِمَاذَا تُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِأَمْثَالٍ؟" 11فَأَجَابَ: "لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا أَسْرَارَ مَلَكُوتِ اَلسَّمَاوَاتِ وَأَمَّا لِأُولَئِكَ فَلَمْ يُعْطَ. 12فَإِنَّ مَنْ لَهُ سَيُعْطَى وَيُزَادُ وَأَمَّا مَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ سَيُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ. 13مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا أُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِأَمْثَالٍ لأَنَّهُمْ مُبْصِرِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَسَامِعِينَ لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ وَلاَ يَفْهَمُونَ. 14فَقَدْ تَمَّتْ فِيهِمْ نُبُوَّةُ إِشَعْيَاءَ: تَسْمَعُونَ سَمْعاً وَلاَ تَفْهَمُونَ وَمُبْصِرِينَ تُبْصِرُونَ وَلاَ تَنْظُرُونَ



> في هذة الاية شهد له يوحنا المعمدان بأنه المسيا المنتظر.....مش عارف انت كنت تقصد ايه او افترضت ايه


طبعا في هذا الاصحاح شهد لهو يوحنا بالنبؤه وعند اكماله يساوي نفسه ببني اسرائيل اي انه مثلهم انسان



> يو 1: 29 وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا اليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم.



الم يقل عن اتباعه بأنها خرافه
يو 10 : 27 
خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي
من خافه اتباعه من اتباعه اليهود الذين في زمن المسيح
الم يقل بعثت لخراف بني اسرائيل الضاله اين نحن وانتم من اليهود (بني اسرائيل)
فاليهود يقولون عنا وعنكم الهاجريين اي ابناء هاجر



> طبعا
> المسيح عالم كل شئ .........ألسنا نؤمن بان المسيح هو الله
> و الا كيف تنبأ ان احد سيسلمه و انه سيصلب؟


كيف عالم كل شيئ وهو يقول في مرقس 13 : 32
وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ الاِبْنُ إلاَّ الآبُ.

وكيف لم يعلم ان شجرة التين لا يوجد عليبها ثمر لا تقل لي هذا الناسوت اليست معه الكلمه لماذا لم تخبره؟


> وما ذنبه ان يحمله الاب كل ذنوب


(يحمميلاهو) الياء كسره والميم بدلا من الشده والالف فتحه والواو ضمه هكذا اوضح  
يحمله



> لنفترض ان هذ صحيح........يوجد تفسير في المنتدي بأعلي للاب انطونيوس فكري و القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي
> و اعتقد ان هؤلاء من الناس العظام و الكنيسة الشرقية تتداول اقوال الاباء منذ عهد الرسل الاطهار


لا اعترض لكن اقول انظر الى الكتاب المقدس بالنظره الاغريقيه وليس الغربيه او العربيه 



> فكيف ان كان سيفدي جميع العالم بأسره


بشكل اوضح ليكفر الشخص عن نفسه قبل المسيح حسب المسيحيه يجب ان يحضر شاة او ..او غير معيبه
اضع الايه للمره الثالثه
لتثنيه (17 : 1) "لا تَذْبَحْ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ ثَوْراً أَوْ شَاةً فِيهِ عَيْبٌ شَيْءٌ مَا رَدِيءٌ لأَنَّ ذَلِكَ رِجْسٌ لدَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ



> ابرارا في عيني الله
> و لكنهم جميعا اعوزهم مجد الله لم اقل ابدا انهم بدون خطية
> ابراهيم كذب و موسي قتل و ادم عصي الله
> لا يوجد انسان بلا خطية


كلنا نخطأ كيف سامحهم الله واصبحوا اذا ابرارا ولم يرد على لسان احد منهم كلاما عن الصلب والفداء
لا يعلافونه كيف يؤمنوا به ثم تغفر غطاياهم؟؟



> جاوبت و قلت ملعون عند غير المؤمنين.........



انت هنا تدعي ان بولص ليس مؤمن إذا

اقسم هذه النقطه الى قسمين
اولا:


> لم "ينزل" عليه انجيل ابدا........لاحظ ما قاله
> مت 5: 17 لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء.ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمّل
> من يستطيع ان يكمل شرائع غير الذي انزلها من الاول



هنا انت تنكر آيات الكتاب المقدس التي تقول انه كان يعلم الانجيل
ثم من اين اتت هذه الاناجيل؟؟
ستقول الروح القدس لكن الروح القدس تلأتي فقط للأنبياء والرسل وقال عيسى في كتابكم انا الاول والاخر انا الالف والياء 

ثانيا: 





> يو 8: 58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن


الايه لا يمكن انكارها فهي موجوده في الكتاب المقدس لمن انظر
امثال 8: 22 "اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 23مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. 24إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ. 25مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ. 26إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ. 

هل هذا يعني انه الله فيكون هناك ابعة الهه في كتابكم

وايضا قال محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) كنت نبيا وادم بين الروح والجسد ولم يقل اي مسلم عنه انه الاه

احترامي


----------



## Kiril (24 سبتمبر 2009)

> اجل انا من فسرته لقد فسرته حسب الفكر السائد والتي كانت في زمانه


ما رأيك لو فعلت المثل و فسرت القران من رأسي و لم ارجع لأقوال الاباء
لن يكون حواري موضوعيا



> حسنا لماذا كفر الله عن خطاياهم وقال عنهم ابرا إن كان التكفير فقط عن طريق الصلب والفداء


التكفير عن طبيعة الخطية............و اعطاك نعمة ان تتغلب عليها بقوة المسيح



> لكنه حسب حقيدتكم وكلامكم لم يكن يمتلك شروط الذبيحه وذكرتها لك لكنك تجاهلتها


انا جاوبتك و حضرتك مخدتش بالك
و قلت لك ان المسيح ليس به عيب "الخطية"
و هذا ما يجعله الذبيحة الاعظم..........



> وعند اكماله يساوي نفسه ببني اسرائيل اي انه مثلهم انسان


سامحني........فين ده؟



> وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ الاِبْنُ إلاَّ الآبُ.


هل يجهل السيد المسيح الساعة؟

أولاً: يقول القديس أمبروسيوس أن السيد المسيح هو الديان وهو الذي قدم علامات يوم مجيئه لذا فهو لا يجهل اليوم. هذا وإن كان يوم مجيئه هو "السبت" الحقيقي الذي فيه يستريح الله وقديسوه فكيف يجهل هذا اليوم وهو "رب السبت" (مت 12: 18)؟

ثانيًا: يرى القديس أغسطينوس أن السيد المسيح لا يجهل اليوم، إنما يعلن أنه لا يعرفه، إذ لا يعرفه معرفة من يبيح بالأمر. لعله يقصد بذلك ما يعلنه أحيانًا مدرس حين يُسأل عن أسئلة الامتحانات التي وضعها فيجيب أنه لا يعرف بمعنى عدم إمكانيته أن يُعلن ما قد وضعه، وأيضًا إن سُئل أب اعتراف عن اعترافات إنسان يحسب نفسه كمن لا يعرفها. يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [حقًا إن الآب لا يعرف شيئًا لا يعرفه الابن، لأن الابن هو معرفة الآب نفسه وحكمته، فهو ابنه وكلمته وحكمته. لكن ليس من صالحنا أن يخبرنا بما ليس في صالحنا أن نعرفه... إنه كمعلم يعلمنا بعض الأمور ويترك الأخرى لا يعرفنا بها. إنه يعرف أن يخبرنا بما هو لصالحنا ولا يخبرنا بالأمور التي تضرنا معرفتها.]

كما يقول: [قيل هذا بمعنى أن البشر لا يعرفونها بواسطة الابن، وليس أنه هو نفسه لا يعرفها، وذلك بنفس التعبير كالقول: "لأن الرب إلهكم يمتحنكم لكي يعلم" (تث 13: 3)، بمعنى أنه يجعلكم تعلمون. وكالقول: "قم يا رب" (مز 3: 7)، بمعنى "اجعلنا أن نقوم"، هكذا عندما يُقال أن الابن لا يعرف هذا اليوم فذلك ليس لأنه لا يعرفه وإنما لا يظهره لنا.]

بنفس الفكر يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [بقوله "ولا ملائكة" يسد شفاهم عن طلب معرفة ما لا تعرفه الملائكة، وبقوله "ولا الابن" يمنعهم ليس فقط من معرفته وإنما حتى عن السؤال عنه.]

هكذا أيضًا قال الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس: [لو فقال لهم أنني أعرف الساعة لكنني لا أعلنها لكم لأحزنهم إلى وقت ليس بقليل لكنه بحكمة منعهم من التساؤل في هذا الأمر.] وقال القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه: إن السيد المسيح فيه كنوز المعرفة، فقوله إنه لا يعرف الساعة إنما يعني إخفاءه كنوز الحكمة التي فيه.

ثالثًا: يرى القديس إيريناؤس أنه وإن كان السيد المسيح العارف بكل شيء لم يخجل من أن ينسب معرفة يوم الرب للآب وحده كمن لا يعرفه، أفلا يليق بنا بروح التواضع أن نقتدي به حين نُسأل في أمور فائقة مثل كيفية ولادة الابن من الآب أن نُعلن أنها فائقة للعقل لا نعرفها.
تفسير الاب تادرس يعقوب ..................قلت لك ارجع للتفاسير 



> لا اعترض لكن اقول انظر الى الكتاب المقدس بالنظره الاغريقيه وليس الغربيه او العربيه


و يا تري حضرتك اغريقي من القرن الاول ؟



> بشكل اوضح ليكفر الشخص عن نفسه قبل المسيح حسب المسيحيه يجب ان يحضر شاة او ..او غير معيبه
> اضع الايه للمره الثالثه
> لتثنيه (17 : 1) "لا تَذْبَحْ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ ثَوْراً أَوْ شَاةً فِيهِ عَيْبٌ شَيْءٌ مَا رَدِيءٌ لأَنَّ ذَلِكَ رِجْسٌ لدَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ


اعلم و جاوبت صدقني عندما قلت لك ان المسيح بلا خطية



> كلنا نخطأ كيف سامحهم الله واصبحوا اذا ابرارا


لأنهم ساروا في طريق الله.......كانوا يعرفون الله
العمل الصالح ليس بكفاية..........يجب معرفة الله و قبوله



> انت هنا تدعي ان بولص ليس مؤمن إذا


كيف هذا؟........انت ناسي انه كان يكلم اليونانيين و سافر الي مناطق كثيرة و كلم الامميين؟



> هنا انت تنكر آيات الكتاب المقدس التي تقول انه كان يعلم الانجيل


حدد ماذا تقصد بالانجيل
فالانجيل تترجم الي البشارة المفرحة و مجازيا تطلق علي الكتاب المقدس بعهديه "لأنه بشارة مفرحة بالسيد المسيح"



> هل هذا يعني انه الله فيكون هناك ابعة الهه في كتابكم


هل تقصد اربعة؟
اين الاربعة يا عزيزي...............نؤمن باله واحد
هذا اول قانون الايمان المسيحي المتعارف عليه في جميع المسكونة

*انا شايف ان الموضوع متشعب زيادة عن اللزوم 
ايه رأي سيادتك اختيار موضوع و نتناقش فيه و نفنده؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يناير 2010)

للرفع


----------

